# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης (Eugenides' Home Lines, Greek South America Line, etc)

## Nicholas Peppas

_Αθηναι_ του Ευγενιδη

Το φορτηγο πλοιο *Αθηναι* του Ευγενιδη το 1953. 
Τελετη υψωσεως της Ελληνικης σημαιας  11/1953     http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...508&thid=11701

10.jpg11.jpg




> IDNo:     5028643     Year:     1953
> Name:     ATHINAI     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship (ref)     Launch Date:     10.9.53
> Flag:     GRC     Date of completion:     10.53
> Tons:     3575     Link:     3051
> DWT:     5181     Yard No:     221
> Length overall:     128.6     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     119.2     Country of build:     ITA
> Beam:     16.5     Builder:     Tirreno
> ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ARTEMON .jpg Kάποτε το λιμάνι του Πειραιά γέμιζε από τα άσπρα βαπόρια του Ευγενίδη. Γιά τους ναυτικούς ταξίδια κ πολυήμερη παραμονή σε ωραίες πατρίδες Αργεντινή,Ουρουγουάη,Βραζιλία με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται :Single Eye:  κ φυσικά προσέγγιση τακτικά στην Ελλάδα. ¶λλες εποχές... :Apologetic: 
Τα βαπόρια της εταιρείας,τζενεραλάδικα κ ψυγεία, βασικά ήταν βορειοευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης με έμφαση από Σκανδιναβία λόγω ιδιαιτέρων δεσμών του μεγάλου Έλληνα εφοπλιστή κ ευεργέτη.
Εδώ το AΡΤΕΜΩΝ ήταν ένα από εκείνα τα τζενεραλάδικα της εταιρείας με αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό σουλούπι,αμπάρι ανάμεσα άκομοντέσιο κ τσιμινιέρα,κατασκευής δεκαετία '50.
Ιδιαίτερα γιά τους φίλους Εng κ idrohoos.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ARTEMON a.jpgTo ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ από πρύμα. Τα λευκά πλοία του Ευγενίδη ήταν κάτι το χαρακτηριστικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Athinai 1.jpgAthinai 2.jpg
Aρχείο  Γεωργίου Φουστάνου

Ο μέσος καραβολάτρης γνωρίζει ότι τα πλοία των ιταλικών πολεμικών επανορθώσεων είναι τα 4 ακτοπλοϊκά Ε/Γ τύπου ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,τα 2 μεσογειακά Ε/Γ τύπου ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ κ τα 3 ΕΓ/ΟΓ τύπου ΑΔΩΝΙΣ αλλά αγνοεί το φορτηγό γραμμής ( cargo liner )  AΘΗΝΑΙ το οποίο είχε τα εξής κύρια χαρακτηριστικά: 
3575 grt  5280 dwt-oλικό μήκος 118,9 πλάτος 16,5 βύθισμα 6,6 μ.-1 μηχανή CRDA Sulzer 6450 hp-ταχύτητα μέγιστη 18 ,υπηρεσιακή 16 κ.- 12 επιβάτες.
Ναυπηγήθηκε στα Cantieri del Tirreno ( Γένοβα ) το 1953 γιά λογαριασμό του Ελληνικού κράτους κ αγοράστηκε από την Ελληνική Γραμμή Νοτίου Αμερικής ( Greek South America Line) του μεγάλου ευπατρίδη Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη. Έφερε το σινιάλο της εταιρείας, ανοικτό κίτρινο φουγάρο με 2 μαύρα έψιλον κ όχι εκείνο της ΝΙVER LINES (ποστ 26 κ 30) του ιδίου ομίλου.
Πουλήθηκε το 1977 στην Εureka Shipping,το 1979 στην Duncan Shipping Lines oπότε μετονομάστηκε GOOGI Z.  με σημαία Παναμά,το 1981 στην Τιtanic Salvage κ μετονομάστηκε ΤΑΜΑSINGA με σημαία νήσων Καϋμάν. Διαλύθηκε το 1983 στο Τέξας (ΗΠΑ).
Το πλοίο όπως κ τα περισσότερα της δεύτερης εταιρείας  απασχολήθηκαν στη γραμμή Μεσογείου-Νοτίου Αμερικής.
Τυπικό ιταλικό τζενεραλάδικο της εποχής του δεν είχε από όσο γνωρίζω αδελφά ή κονταδελφά όπως κ τα άλλα των επανορθώσεων.Φαίνεται ότι αυτά τα καράβια ήταν ειδικά σχεδιασμένα γιά την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολλές φορές έχουμε αναφερθεί στις σελίδες του φόρουμ στα πλοία των εταιριών του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη, αλλά κάπου μας ξέφυγε να ανοίξουμε θέμα για αυτές.

  Είναι γνωστό οτι ο Ευγενίδης είχε πριν τον β’ παγκόσμιο εξαιρετικές εμπορικές σχέσεις με τους Σουδούς του ομίλου Brostrom. Φαίνεται οτι ως πράκτορας τους στην Ελλάδα – για την Swedish Orient Line – είχε κερδίσει και την εμπιστοσύνη τους ως πρόσωπο. Έτσι στις εφοπλιστικές επιχειρήσεις του Ευγενίδη συχνά πυκνά βλέπουμε να εμφανίζονται και οι Σουηδοί. Ορισμένα από τα ποντοπόρα φορτηγά του πλοίου είχαν αποκτηθεί από εταιρίες των Σουηδών, ενώ οι ίδιοι είχαν και μερίδιο στην περίφημη Home Lines. Για τον ίδιον τον Ευγενίδη υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά στοιχεία στο διαδύκτιο, όπως πχ εδώ

  Από τις επιχειρήσεις με τα ποντοπόρα φορτηγά προσωπικά ξεχωρίζω την Ελληνική Γραμμή Νοτίου Αμερικής (Greek South American Line) μιας και ήταν από τις λίγες φορές που ελληνική εταιρία αναμίχθυκε με τακτικές γραμμές μεταφορών εμπορευμάτων. Τα δυο πλοία της εταιρίας ήταν το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων πολέμου - του οποίο το ως τώρα ξεχωριστό θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στο παρόν - και το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ, ναυπήγησης 1934. Εδώ βλέπουμε το πλοίο να έχει «πέσει» δίπλα στις πλωτές προσωρινές αποβάθρες που υπήρχαν κάποτε στον Πειραιά. 

mykinai.jpg

Το σινιάλο της εταιρίας ήταν το στρογγυλεμένο «ΕΕ» από τα αρχικά του ιδρυτή της.
Πριν περάσει στην Greek South American Line, το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ ανήκε στην South African Lines που μια εταιρία που είχε ιδρύσει ο Ευγενίδης στη Νότια Αφρική το 1945. Τότε το πλοίο ονομαζόταν αρχικά AELO και κατόπιν KAAPLAND, όπως το βλέπουμε εδω:

KAAP-LAND.jpg
πηγή

  Και άλλα πλοία της είχαν την κατάληξη –LAND, όπως DAMARALAND, NAMAQUALAND κλπ, κατάληξη που είχαν και τα πλοία της Svenska Orient. Να σημειώσουμε οτι ο Ευγενίδης είχε καταρχάς διαφύγει από την κατεχόμενη Ελλάδα στη Νότια Αφρικήκαι εκεί απέκτησε ορισμένα πλοία με τα οποίαμεταπολεμικά θέλησε να μπει στη γραμμή Νότιας Αφρικής – Ευρώπης. Τότε ήρθε σε σύγκρουση με το τραστ που είχαν συστήσει οι μεγάλες αγγλο-ολλανδικές γραμμές που μοιράζονταν ως τότε τη κίνηση αλλά με τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις κατάφερε να εισέλθει και αυτός στο τράστ το 1949. Η South African Lines πουλήθηκε το 1973 στη γνωστή Safmarine. 
  Mετά την πώληση του από τον όμιλο Ευγενίδη το 1972, το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει για Έλληνες ως ILKON POLLY και κατόπιν ως ΒΙΒΗ όπου το βλέπουμε εδώ. Τελικά διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν το 1978. Περισσότερα για το πλοίο μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πολλές φορές έχουμε αναφερθεί στις σελίδες του φόρουμ στα πλοία των εταιριών του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη, αλλά κάπου μας ξέφυγε να ανοίξουμε θέμα για αυτές.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............................................
> Mετά την πώληση του από τον όμιλο Ευγενίδη το 1972, το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει για Έλληνες ως ILKON POLLY και κατόπιν ως ΒΙΒΗ όπου το βλέπουμε εδώ. Τελικά διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν το 1978. Περισσότερα για το πλοίο μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ και εδώ.


Σύμφωνα με την πηγή : http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1496872 το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1934 ως  "Vasaland" 

Vasaland-04.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...asaland-04.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολλές φορές έχουμε αναφερθεί στις σελίδες του φόρουμ στα πλοία των εταιριών του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη, αλλά κάπου μας ξέφυγε να ανοίξουμε θέμα για αυτές.


Eίχαμε ανοίξει θέμα αλλά χάθηκε τότε που έπεσε ο server.Kαλά έκανες κ το ξανάνοιξες διότι η εταιρεία είχε εξαιρετικά καράβια που θα έπρεπε να παρουσιαστούν. Εκτός από Σουηδία η  "ψώνιζε" γενικά από Βορ.Ευρώπη,Αγγλία...

----------


## τοξοτης

Πλοία της Home Lines σύμφωνα με την  Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Lines


Ship
Built
In service
for Home Lines
Tonnage
Status as of 2012

_Argentina_
1913
1947–1953
10,666 GRT
Scrapped 1959

_Brasil_
_Homeland_
1905
1948–1955
11,285 GRT
Scrapped 1955

_Italia_
1928
1948–1964
21,250 GRT
Scrapped 1965

_Atlantic_
1927
1949–1954
20,553 GRT
Scrapped 1978

_Homeric_
1931
1954–1973
18,563 GRT
Scrapped 1974

_Oceanic_
1965
1965–1985
27,645 GRT
Scrapped 2012

_Doric_
1964
1973–1981
25,338 GRT
Sunk 2001

_Atlantic_
1982
1982–1988
35,143 GRT
Since 2004 _MSC Melody_ for MSC Cruises

_Homeric_
1986
1986–1988
42,092 GRT
Since 2010 _Thomson Dream_ for Thomson Cruises

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία με το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ (αριστερά) και το ITALIA της Ηοme Lines αριστερά, φωτογραφημένα από το RIVIERA PRIMERA. Η "Φρειδερίκη" είχε μεταφερθεί το 1955 από τη Home Lines - για την οποία ταξίδευε ως ATLANTIC - στη National Hellenic American Line (του Ευγενίδη) και ανέλαβε τη γραμμή Πειραιά -Νάπολη-Παλέρμο-Χάλιφαξ- Νέα Υόρκη για μια δεκαετία μέχρι που την αγόρασε ο Χανδρής.

HomeLines63(1).jpg
πηγή

----------


## andria salamis

> Μια φωτογραφία με το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ (αριστερά) και το ITALIA της Ηοme Lines αριστερά, φωτογραφημένα από το RIVIERA PRIMERA. Η "Φρειδερίκη" είχε μεταφερθεί το 1955 από τη Home Lines - για την οποία ταξίδευε ως ATLANTIC - στη National Hellenic American Line (του Ευγενίδη) και ανέλαβε τη γραμμή Πειραιά -Νάπολη-Παλέρμο-Χάλιφαξ- Νέα Υόρκη για μια δεκαετία μέχρι που την αγόρασε ο Χανδρής.
> 
> HomeLines63(1).jpg
> πηγή


Θαυμάσια Καράβια,με πολυ όμορφες Ναυπηγικές γραμμές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θαυμάσια Καράβια,με πολυ όμορφες Ναυπηγικές γραμμές.


"Γαλουχηθήκαμε" με αυτά. Ευτυχώς κάποια τα πρόλαβα έστω στα τελευταία τους. :Fat:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια φωτογραφία με το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ (αριστερά) και το ITALIA της Ηοme Lines αριστερά, φωτογραφημένα από το RIVIERA PRIMERA. Η "Φρειδερίκη" είχε μεταφερθεί το 1955 από τη Home Lines - για την οποία ταξίδευε ως ATLANTIC - στη National Hellenic American Line (του Ευγενίδη) και ανέλαβε τη γραμμή Πειραιά -Νάπολη-Παλέρμο-Χάλιφαξ- Νέα Υόρκη για μια δεκαετία μέχρι που την αγόρασε ο Χανδρής.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173491
> πηγή


Να διορθώσω τον φίλο Ellinis για το όνομα του πλοίου Riviera Prima όπως αναγραφόταν και όχι Primera.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στον τίτλο το σωστό είναι Greek South America Line,θυμάμαι στις διαφημίσεις έγραφαν "Ελληνική Γραμμή Νοτίου Αμερικής".Yπάρχει επίσης η ΝΙVER LINES του Νίκου Βερνίκου-Ευγενίδη από την οποία πάντοτε μεταβιβάζονταν 1-2 βαπόρια,φορούσαν το σινιάλο της πρώτης κ έπαιρναν παραδοσιακά ονόματα όπως ΑΘΗΝΑΙ,MYKHNAI κλπ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

bore_V_1968_2.jpg πηγή faktaomfartyg

Φινλανδία 1968   1497 grt- 2360 dwt   2 μηχανές MWM, 15 kts
Ro-ro/ lo-lo carrier,στην εταιρεία μεταξύ 1977-1983, διαλύθηκε το 2013.
Εδώ ως BORE V.

----------


## τοξοτης

> bore_V_1968_2.jpg πηγή faktaomfartyg
> 
> Φινλανδία 1968   1497 grt- 2360 dwt   2 μηχανές MWM, 15 kts
> Ro-ro/ lo-lo carrier,στην εταιρεία μεταξύ 1977-1983, διαλύθηκε το 2013.
> Εδώ ως BORE V.


Άλλη μία του BORE V

Bore V-03.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ore%20V-03.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AFROS.jpg



Να κ σαν ΑΦΡΟΣ αλλά με υδατογράφημα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FOLIAS-IMO-5418812-ch.jpgΩς FOLIAS από το 7seasvessels.com BW722189.jpg K ως ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ

Βρετανία 1949 1750 dwt

----------


## τοξοτης

Προς εμπλουτισμό του θέματος

FOLIAS

Folias-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Folias-01.jpg

Folias-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Folias-02.jpg

Folias-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Folias-03.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε και ένα ακόμη πλοίο της Home Lines που δεν ήταν υπερωκεάνειο. Η ΝΙΚΗ ήταν η 577 κόρων θαλαμηγός του Ευγένειου Ευγενίδη. 
  Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1905 στα Ramage & Ferguson του Leith ως VENETIA και στα χρόνια που πέρασαν άλλαξε αρκετούς ιδιοκτήτες:



> 1905-1913 F.W. Sykes   
> 1913-1919 H. Swithinbank British Navy World War I   
> 1920-1921 James White   
> 1922-1925 Baron Henri de Rothschild (EROS)   
> 1926-1929 H. Swithinbank 
> 1930-1932 E.G. Stanley (TRENORA)   
> 1933 K.C. Barnaby   (VENETIA)
> 1934-1939 Lord Inverforth 
>   British Navy, World War II   
> ...


 εδώ έχει φωτογραφίες ενός πολύ ωραίου μοντέλου του σκάφους.

  Και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου που διαλύθηκε το 1968.

EROS---Yacht---Vue-1..gif

πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Asteri 7sv.jpg 7seasvessels.com asteri_1965 f.jpg faktaomfartyg.se

Ψυγείο
Blohm+Voss 1965   6300 dwt   MAN 20.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1971 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1985.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ATALANTI a.jpg shipspotting.com



Αδελφό του προηγουμένου  6340 dwt. Iσχύει ό,τι κ παραπάνω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

goonawarra_1962_ff.jpg Ως GOONAWARRA factaomfartyg ATHINAI.jpg Ως ΑΘΗΝΑΙ shipspotting

Σουηδία 1962   12558 dwt   Gotaverken  18.0 kts   Το 1976 μετασκευάστηκε να παίρνει κοντέινερς

Aγοράστηκε το 1979 από τη Νiver Lines, μετονομάστηκε ΠΟΠΗ.Το 1980 μεταβιβάστηκε στην ομογάλακτη G.S.A.L. κ βγήκε ΑΘΗΝΑΙ.
Ταξίδια Μεσόγειος-Νοτ.Αμερική (ωραίες πατρίδες!).
To 1987 πουλήθηκε,έγινε ΑΘΗΝΑΪΣ κ κατόπιν γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν.

----------


## idrohoos

Τό ΑΘΗΝΑΙ στήν malaga τής ισπανίας.

ΑΘΗΝΑΙ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Popi n.jpg popi (1) n.jpg shipnostalgia  POPI.jpg shipspotting


Σουηδία 1938   4680 dwt   diesel 14.0 kts
Αγοράστηκε το 1956 κ βυθίστηκε από έκρηξη στη Βαρκελώνη το 1974 (φωτό Νο3).
Αρχικά charter back στη Βrostroms (φωτό Νο2).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FLORA.jpgFLORA n.JPG shipsnostalgia

Σουηδία 1936    4775 dwt   diesel 14.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1956,πήρε φωτιά ανοικτά του Recife το 1969 κ διαλύθηκε στην Ισπανία.
Άτυχα αυτά τα 2 αδέλφια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τό ΑΘΗΝΑΙ στήν malaga τής ισπανίας.
> 
> ΑΘΗΝΑΙ.jpg


Στη μοναδική φωτογραφία του φίλου idrohoos,διότι δεν βρήκα άλλη  σαν ελληνικό,να προσθέσω μιά σαν FRIESENSTEIN.

FRIESENSTEIN.jpg shipspotting

1 από τα 3 που αγοράστηκαν από τη Hapag Lloyd το 1984-85,τα άλλα ΚΑΡΟΣ κ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ που θα ακολουθήσουν.
Flender Werft 1967   15557 dwt   MAN 18400 hp   19.0 kts   12 επιβάτες.
Το 1980 έκαναν μετασκευή ώστε να παίρνουν 504 ΤΕU.
To 1987 αυτό εδώ μεταβιβάτηκε στην Ελληνική Γραμμή Νοτίου Αμερικής με τα χρώματα της οποίας είναι στη φωτό Νο1 κ μετονομάστηκε από ΚΙΝΑΡΟΣ σε ΑΘΗΝΑΙ.
Πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Αlang το 1994.
Όμορφα κ στιβαρά βαπορια.




ι

----------


## andria salamis

> Popi n.jpg popi (1) n.jpg shipnostalgia  POPI.jpg shipspotting
> 
> 
> Σουηδία 1938   4680 dwt   diesel 14.0 kts
> Αγοράστηκε το 1956 κ βυθίστηκε από έκρηξη στη Βαρκελώνη το 1974 (φωτό Νο3).
> Αρχικά charter back στη Βrostroms (φωτό Νο2).


Ομορφα καράβια,Αγγελικη,ιουλιεττα,ποπη,τα ειχα δει στο κερατσινι,και τα ειχα σχεδιάσει,θα ψαξω να τα βρω!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ομορφα καράβια,Αγγελικη,ιουλιεττα,ποπη,τα ειχα δει στο κερατσινι,και τα ειχα σχεδιάσει,θα ψαξω να τα βρω!


Αυτά τα ονόματα επαναλαμβάνονταν πολλές φορές,ΤΖΟΥΛΙΕΤΤΑ ήταν. Άπειρα είχε η εταιρεία κ προσπαθώ να ψαρέψω όσα μπορώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KAROS.jpg shipspotting

16053 dwt   Αγοράστηκε το 1984 κ πήγε γιά σκραπ στο Αlang το 1994.
Eδώ σε charter back στη Ηapag Lloyd γ'αυτό κ η "ανάμικτη φορεσιά".
Κοιτάξτε την πληθώρα από μπίγες,Stuelcken κ κρένια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KARPATHOS.jpg shipspotting

Bremer Vulkan 1968   16053 dwt
Aγοράστηκε το 1984 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Alang το 1995
Αδελφό με τα προγούμενα,ταξίδια Μεσόγειος-Νότ.Αμερική.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ακόμη ΠΟΠΗ, δανεζικης ναυπήγησης του 1967 ως ALAMEDA για τη Det Ostasiatiske. Αυτό αγοράστηκε από τη Νiver το 1981 και πήγε για κόψιμο στο Μπανγκλαντές. 
1468908.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερα στοιχεία και φωτογραφίες του πλοίου. Το 1987 πέρασε στην Greek Regular Lines Special Shipping Co Inc και τότε αγοράστηκε άλλο ΠΟΠΗ για τη Niver, το παρακάτω:
Bellatrix-1971bbo.jpg
πηγή με επιπλέον στοιχεία.
Αυτό ένα χρόνο αργότερα το πήραν Κινέζοι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα ακόμη ΠΟΠΗ, δανεζικης ναυπήγησης του 1967 ως ALAMEDA για τη Det Ostasiatiske. Αυτό αγοράστηκε από τη Νiver το 1981 και πήγε για κόψιμο στο Μπανγκλαντές. 
> 1468908.jpg
> πηγή με περισσότερα στοιχεία και φωτογραφίες του πλοίου.


 Ωραίο βαπόρι το 1979-81 λεγόταν ΤΗΝΟΣ,γιά σκραπ πήγε το 91.

----------


## idrohoos

Αντίγραφο από img394.jpg

Τό ΑΘΗΝΑΙ στήν valencia τής Ισπανίας τό 1990.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ φίλε idrohoos γιά την φωτό αυτού του υπέροχου βαποριού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EFSTATHIA.jpg shipsandharbours.com

Oλλανδία 1957   9850 dwt   MAN   16.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε από την φινλανδική ΕFFOA το 1972,μετονομάστηκε ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ.Το 1978 μεταβιβάστηκε στην Ελληνική Γραμμή Νοτίου Αμερικής κ έγινε ΑΘΗΝΑΙ ΙΙ.α 
Η εταιρεία είχε κ άλλα αδελφά/κονταδελφά με αυτό.
Το 1980 πωλήθηκε σε άλλους Έλληνες,μετονομάστηκε EFSTATHIA (Eυσταθία) κ το βλέπετε στη φωτό σε κακό χάλι.
Πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Μπάνγκλαντες το 1985.

----------


## Ellinis

Τα καράβια του Ευγενίδη δεν τα εχω δει ποτέ σε τέτοια χάλια... 
Σύμφωνα με το miramarshipindex, τα παρακάτω ήταν τα πλοία που πέρασαν υπό την πλοιοκτησία της Greek South America Line

LR/IMO
έτος ναυπήγησης
Name
Tons
έτος αγοράς

5244431
1934
MYKINAI
2709
1955

5028643
1953
ATHINAI
3575


5028019
1957
ATHINAI   II
5255
1978

5133565
1962
ATHINAI
11272
1980

6718025
1967
ATHINAI
12701
1987

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τα καράβια του Ευγενίδη ήταν πάλλευκα,σπάνια έβλεπες τρεξίματα. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά ήταν ποιοτικά,επιλεγμένα από φημισμένες ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες εκτός από λίγα (5; ) νεότευκτα.Ήταν τόσο καλοσυντηρημένα κ τέτοια η φήμη της εταιρείας που περνούσαν τις επιθεωρήσεις με "κλειστά μάτια".
Τα πλοία της Greek South America Line που είχαν το "παλιό" σινιάλο, δούλευαν γιά τις ανάγκες του Ευγενιδείου Ιδρύματος.Κάποτε υπήρχαν ευπατρίδες σαν τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη που άφηναν κ κάτι γιά αυτό τον τόπο,τώρα έχουμε γεμίσει λαμόγια.

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε και κατά το miramarshipindex τα καράβια της παραφυάδας Greek Regular Lines Special Shipping Co

LR/IMO
ημερ ναυπήγησης
Name
Tons
ημερομ   μεταβίβασης

6514314
1965
ARTEMON
8344
1990

6721589
1967
KAROS
12700
1987

6709995
1967
POPI
10849
1987

6800103
1968
KARPATHOS
12701
1987

7043465
1971
POPI
5084
1987

7128784
1972
AETOS
3166
1987



Tο ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ ήταν ένα πολύ ωραίο φορτηγό-ψυγείο που είχε ναυπηγηθεί   το 1965 στα Caledon Shipbuilding για τη Cunard αλλά ταξίδεψε για τη Port Line. Μαζί με τα δυο αδελφά του τα αγόρασε το 1972 η Afromar και μετονομάστηκε σε ΜΑΡΙΕΤΑ. Το 1990 μεταφέρθηκε ενδοομιλικά και άλλαξε όνομα ενώ το 1992 πήγε για σκραπ στην Ινδία.
1590939.jpg
πηγή με επιπλέον φωτογραφίες του ως ΜΑΡΙΕΤΑ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αρτεμών ήταν λόγω του Σιφνιού Νίκου Βερνίκου-Ευγενίδη.Η Port Line ήταν θυγατρική της Cunard με το ίδιο σινιάλο.
2-3 βαπόρια σαν αυτό είχαν μεταβιβαστεί στο αιγυπτιακό παράρτημα (είχαν κ αυτοί,'οπως είχε κ ο Χανδρής άλλωστε) με ονόματα όπως ΑΜΑΝΑ,SALAMA...
H oυσία είναι ότι κάποτε είχαμε στα φορτηγά 2 μεγάλες κ καλές εταιρείες υπερπόντιων τακτικών γραμμών κ διάφορες μικρότερες που αυτές δούλευαν από/προς Continent (Eυρώπη).
Νομίζω ένας βασικός λόγος που ο όμιλος αποσύρθηκε από τη γραμμή της Νοτ.Αμερικής είναι λόγω της εισόδου μας στη τότε ΕΟΚ σταμάτησαν οι εισαγωγές  κρέατος από Αργεντινή που μαζί με τον καφέ από Βραζιλία ήταν βασικά φορτία. Χρυσές εποχές γιά τους ναυτικούς μας που οι επιζώντες θα έχουν να διηγούνται ιστορίες με τα κορίτσια στα λιμάνια στα οποία τότε τα συμβατικά φορτηγά κάθονταν πολλές ημέρες με "ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FLORA-II 7sv.jpg sevenseasvessels.com

Ψυγείο
Σουηδία 1960    6163 grt   B&W 17.7 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1970 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ελευσίνα το 1984.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα ανεβάσω ένα κατάλογο των πλοίων της Afromar με βάση τα στοιχεία του miramarshipindex. Πιθανώς κάποια να ανήκαν σε άλλη εταιρία του ομίλου πριν μεταβιβαστούν στην Afromar. 

Untitled.jpg

Kάποια επαναλαμβάνονται καθως εμφανίζονται με δυο διαφορετικά ονόματα. Π.χ το όμορφο CAP FRIO που αγοράστηκε το 1969, διατήρησε το όνομα του γιατί ναυλώθηκε πίσω στη Hamburg-South American για δυο χρόνια και το 1971 μετονομάστηκε ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ. Ομοίως και το CAP ORTEGAL έγινε ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ.

a_Cap_Frio_als_Karpathos_1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

τFlora-27.jpg FLORA  photoships.co.uk

FLORA V. ep.jpg FLORA V
του αξέχαστου φίλου Μανώλη Παπαδάκη

Ανατ.Γερμανία 1981-τύπου Νeptun 436
12720 dwt   MAN  17 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1987 κ βγήκε FLORA κ κατόπιν το 1990 FLORA V μέχρι το 2010 που πουλήθηκε.Στο μεταξύ πολλές μετονομασίες λόγω ναυλώσεων.
Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2015.

----------


## andria salamis

> Nα ανεβάσω ένα κατάλογο των πλοίων της Afromar με βάση τα στοιχεία του miramarshipindex. Πιθανώς κάποια να ανήκαν σε άλλη εταιρία του ομίλου πριν μεταβιβαστούν στην Afromar. 
> 
> Untitled.jpg
> 
> Kάποια επαναλαμβάνονται καθως εμφανίζονται με δυο διαφορετικά ονόματα. Π.χ το όμορφο CAP FRIO που αγοράστηκε το 1969, διατήρησε το όνομα του γιατί ναυλώθηκε πίσω στη Hamburg-South American για δυο χρόνια και το 1971 μετονομάστηκε ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ. Ομοίως και το CAP ORTEGAL έγινε ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ.
> 
> a_Cap_Frio_als_Karpathos_1.jpg
> πηγή


 ομορφα πλοια,και ιστορικες φωτο,ξενύχτια πολλα στο shipspotting!!!!!

----------


## npapad

Θέλοντας να προσφέρω και εγώ στο θέμα των εταιριών του Ευγενίδη, έκανα μια έρευνα στο αρχείο μου και στο αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad). Ανεβάζω μία (σχεδόν) πλήρη λίστα 3 σελίδων με τα εμπορικά πλοία των εταιριών του. Με δεδομένο ότι σχεδόν όλα τα πλοία πέρασαν ΚΑΙ από το νηολόγιο Πειραιά, η λίστα είναι φτιαγμένη με βάση τον αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά. Βρήκα μόνο 3 πλοία τα οποία δεν φαίνεται να σήκωσαν ποτέ Ελληνική σημαία τα οποία και παραθέτω στο τέλος της λίστας (ενδεχομένως να υπάρχουν και άλλα). Επίσης θέλει περισσότερη διερεύνηση το κομμάτι της εταιρείας πριν το Β' ΠΠ (βρήκα μόνο ένα προπολεμικό πλοίο).
evgenidis1.jpgevgenidis2.jpgevgenidis3.jpg
Και μια πρόταση προς τους admins και τους posters. Επειδή τα πλοία είναι γύρω στα 90 και αν γράφουμε χύμα posts θα χάσουμε την μπάλα, μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γίνει "υπό-θέμα" για το κάθε ένα πλοίο κάτω από το κεντρικό θέμα του Ευγενίδη και να βάζουμε ότι αφορά το κάθε πλοίο στο θέμα του ? (όπως έχουμε κάνει με τα τουριστικά, όπου κάποια από αυτά έχουν δικό τους θέμα).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> τFlora-27.jpg FLORA  photoships.co.uk
> 
> FLORA V. ep.jpg FLORA V
> του αξέχαστου φίλου Μανώλη Παπαδάκη
> 
> Ανατ.Γερμανία 1981-τύπου Νeptun 436
> 12720 dwt   MAN  17 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1987 κ βγήκε FLORA κ κατόπιν το 1990 FLORA V μέχρι το 2010 που πουλήθηκε.Στο μεταξύ πολλές μετονομασίες λόγω ναυλώσεων.
> Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2015.


Mιά διόρθωση,διαλύθηκε στο Alang το 2011.
Επιτυχημένος τύπος τα Νeptun,πολλά παραγγέλθηκαν από Δυτικές εταιρείες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μια πρόταση προς τους admins και τους posters. Επειδή τα πλοία είναι γύρω στα 90 και αν γράφουμε χύμα posts θα χάσουμε την μπάλα, μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γίνει "υπό-θέμα" για το κάθε ένα πλοίο κάτω από το κεντρικό θέμα του Ευγενίδη και να βάζουμε ότι αφορά το κάθε πλοίο στο θέμα του ? (όπως έχουμε κάνει με τα τουριστικά, όπου κάποια από αυτά έχουν δικό τους θέμα).


Oι συνεισφορά των φίλων Εllinis κ npapad είναι σημαντική με τις λίστες πλοίων (ποστς 34,36,55) αφού τα πλοία που πέρασαν από την εταιρεία είναι πολλά
(90 ; ) κ το θέμα πραγματικά ιντριγκάρει.
Ως προς το "υποθέμα" εγώ προτείνω ξεχωριστά γιά φορτηγά γενικού φορτίου,ψυγεία,ρο-ρό + κοντεινεράδικα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KARPATHOS ss.jpg shipspotting

7346 dwt   MAN 7200 hp   17.0 kts
Flender Werke 1955
Ποιοτικό βαπόρι,αγοράστηκε από τη μεγάλη Ηamburg Sud Amerika το 1969 με charter back γι'αυτό κ διατήρησε το όνομα CAP FRIO μέχρι το 1971.
Πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1981.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

CORINALDO ss.jpg shipspotting KINAROS sn.jpgshipsnostalgia

Γλασκώβη 1949   8450 dwt   1 diesel 15.5 kts  
Υπέροχο βρετανικό σκαρί,αγοράστηκε από την Donaldson Line το 1967,πουλήθηκε κ πήγε γιά σκραπ στο Ταϊβάν το 1980.

----------


## Ellinis

> CORINALDO ss.jpg shipspotting KINAROS sn.jpgshipsnostalgia
> 
> Γλασκώβη 1949   8450 dwt   1 diesel 15.5 kts  
> Υπέροχο βρετανικό σκαρί,αγοράστηκε από την Donaldson Line το 1967,πουλήθηκε κ πήγε γιά σκραπ στο Ταϊβάν το 1980.


Πραγματικά ωραίο σκαρί! Το 1967 η Donaldson το πούλησε στη βρετανική China Navigation του Χονγκ Κονγκ και ως NINGPO έκανε ένα μόνο ταξίδι και πουλήθηκε μετά από τρείς μήνες στη Criomar του Ομίλου Ευγενίδη.
Και ένα όμορφο σχέδιο του Duncan Haws:

072_Ningpo_II.jpg
πηγή με επιλέον φωτογραφία

Και μια λίστα των πλοίων της Criomar από το miramarshipindex:
Untitled.jpg

Μπορεί να γίνει μια υποδιαίρεση των πλοίων της εταιρίας με βάση το είδος τους, αλλά σε θέματα. Για να γίνουν φακέλοι- υποφάκελοι χρειάζεται παρέμβαση τεχνικού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153476To ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ από πρύμα. Τα λευκά πλοία του Ευγενίδη ήταν κάτι το χαρακτηριστικό.


Φινλανδία 1957   10180 dwt   1 Wartsila 16.0 kts

Aγοράστηκε το 1973,πουλήθηκε το 1980 σε άλλους Έλληνες κ έγινε BARU HOPE,το 1982 ΑΝGI οπότε πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν.
Αδελφό του ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ/ ΑΘΗΝΑΙ ΙΙ

----------


## Ellinis

> Tο ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ ήταν ένα πολύ ωραίο φορτηγό-ψυγείο που είχε ναυπηγηθεί   το 1965 στα Caledon Shipbuilding για τη Cunard αλλά ταξίδεψε για τη Port Line. Μαζί με τα δυο αδελφά του τα αγόρασε το 1972 η Afromar και μετονομάστηκε σε ΜΑΡΙΕΤΑ.


Αδελφάκι του ΜΑΡΙΕΤΑ ήταν το ΙΟΥΛΙΕΤΤΑ - όπως βλέπουμε εδώ οτι έγραφε στην πρύμνη. 
1265596860.jpg

Ένα σύντομο ιστορικό του πλοίου :



> PORT HUON (2) was built in 1965 by  Caledon Shipbuilding & Engineering Co. at Dundee with a tonnage of  6081grt, a length of 489ft 4in, a beam of 67ft 10in and a service speed  of 16 knots. On completion in March 1965 she immediately came under the  ownership of the Cunard Steam Ship Co and was the first of three  sisters. In January 1968 ownership reverted to Port Line in readiness  for the transfer to Blueport. In 1972 all three ships were sold to the  Societe Gestion Evge S.A. for $5,000,000 and the Port Huon was renamed  Julietta for operation by Afromar Inc. of Piraeus. She was sold to  Egyptian Reefer & General Cargo Shipping Co. S.A.S. of Egypt in 1984  and renamed Amana. πηγή





> Αρτεμών ήταν λόγω του Σιφνιού Νίκου Βερνίκου-Ευγενίδη.Η Port Line ήταν θυγατρική της Cunard με το ίδιο σινιάλο.
> 2-3 βαπόρια σαν αυτό είχαν μεταβιβαστεί στο αιγυπτιακό παράρτημα (είχαν κ αυτοί,'οπως είχε κ ο Χανδρής άλλωστε) με ονόματα όπως ΑΜΑΝΑ, SALAMA...


Nα το δούμε και ως ΑΜΑΝΑ του αιγυπτιακού παραρτήματος. Τον Γενάρη του 1994 εφτασε στο Αλάνγκ να διαλυθεί με το κουτσουρεμένο όνομα ΜΑΝΑ. 

1265597157.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Και το τρίτο αδελφάκι που πηρε από την Port Line, το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ και μετέπειτα ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ

anjeliki.jpg
πηγή
Και το ιστορικό το



> 17/08/1965: Launched for Port Line Ltd, London. Named by Mrs JH Cook. 
> 01/1966: Completed. She had originally been ordered from Swan,  Hunter and Wigham Richardson Ltd, and the order was allocated to the  Whiteinch yard. 
> 1972: Sold (together with two other Port Line ships) to Afromar Inc, Greece and renamed ANGELIKI. 
> 1992: Sold to Niverco Inc, Greece and renamed SKOPELOS. 
> 1993: Sold to Emerald Navigation Ltd, St Vincent & The Grenadines and renamed SKOPELO. 
> 21/08/1993: Arrived at Alang, India, for demolition.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και το τρίτο αδελφάκι που πηρε από την Port Line, το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ και μετέπειτα ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ
> 
> anjeliki.jpg
> πηγή
> Και το ιστορικό το


Φαίνεται ο Swan Hunter είχε άλλη άποψη γιά το φουγάρο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

aetos_1972_ff.jpg faktaomfartyg PUERTO EDEN ss.jpg shipspotting

Rauma,Φινλανδία 1972   6792 grt   2 Mak 6000 hp 16.5 kts 1000 γραμμικά μέτρα
Aγοράστηκε το 1977 από την ΕFFOA γιά την θυγατρική Τransuez κ άνοιξε γραμμή Βενετία-Τζέντα.Πουλήθηκε στη χιλιανή Νavimag,βγήκε PUERTO EDEN κ μετασκευάστηκε να παίρνει 120 επιβάτες σε γραμμή εσωτερικού.Διαλύθηκε το 2011.
Είχε 5 αδελφά μεταξύ των οποίων το ΝΟΤΟΣ της Salamis.

----------


## idrohoos

Τό ΑΘΗΝΑΙ στήν Catania τής Σικελίας τό 1992.


img257 copy.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PORT ALBANY.jpg shipspotting

To τότε PORT ALBANY στο Port Adelaide,Αυστραλία το 1969.Σε πρώτο πλάνο η πλώρη του ΑUSTRALIA STAR της Βlue star Line.
Aυτό το τρίο από την Port Line (ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ,ΙΟΥΛΙΕΤΤΑ,ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ) είχε μιά Sulzer 13100 hp κ ταχύτητα 19.0 kts.

----------


## andria salamis

> PORT ALBANY.jpg shipspotting
> 
> To τότε PORT ALBANY στο Port Adelaide,Αυστραλία το 1969.Σε πρώτο πλάνο η πλώρη του ΑUSTRALIA STAR της Βlue star Line.
> Aυτό το τρίο από την Port Line (ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ,ΙΟΥΛΙΕΤΤΑ,ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ) είχε μιά Sulzer 13100 hp κ ταχύτητα 19.0 kts.


Τι όμορφα καράβια,όμορφες πλώρες,πολυ μου αρέσουν
!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι όμορφα καράβια,όμορφες πλώρες,πολυ μου αρέσουν
> !


 Παλιά ακόμα κ τα υποτιθέμενα συντηρητικά, εγγλέζικα βαπόρια είχαν την δική τους ομορφιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

_Cap_Ortegal_-_Korinthos sn.jpg shipsnostalgia.com

Howaldtswerke,Δ.Γερμανία 1956   9870 dwt   MAN 17.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1969 από την Ηamburg Sud America με charter back.To 1971 μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ.Το 1982 πουλήθηκε σε Σαουδάραβες κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1987.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Cap Finisterre ps.jpg
Ως CAP FINISTERRE,photoships.co.uk

Aδελφό με το προηγούμενο.Αγοράστηκε το 1972, παροπλίστηκε στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 1982 (τότε που έδεναν σε κάθε διαθέσιμο αγκυροβόλιο) κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ελευσίνα το 1985.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kea 7sv.jpg sevenseasvessels.com

Ψυγείο
Deutsche Werft 1954   3050 dwt   MAN  17.0kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1970 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία το 1981.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

320298.jpg Ως φινλανδικό ATALAYA

Oλλανδία 1954   9260 dwt   MAN  16.0 kts
Αγορ'αστηκε το 1971 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1980 στο Ταϊβάν.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175666
> Ως CAP FINISTERRE,photoships.co.uk
> 
> Aδελφό με το προηγούμενο.Αγοράστηκε το 1972, παροπλίστηκε στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 1982 (τότε που έδεναν σε κάθε διαθέσιμο αγκυροβόλιο) κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ελευσίνα το 1985.


Να το δούμε λοιπόν όταν ήταν παροπλισμένο στην Ηγουμενίτσα, τον Ιούνιο του 1984, σε φωτογραφία του φίλου Trevor Jones. Αριστερά είναι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Φ. (ναυπήγηση 1961 ως TESTBANK για την αγγλική Bank Line) και ανάμεσα τους κάποιο οχηματαγωγό μήπως;

penelope II lay-up raft-June 1984.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να το δούμε λοιπόν όταν ήταν παροπλισμένο στην Ηγουμενίτσα, τον Ιούνιο του 1984, σε φωτογραφία του φίλου Trevor Jones. Αριστερά είναι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Φ. (ναυπήγηση 1961 ως TESTBANK για την αγγλική Bank Line) και ανάμεσα τους κάποιο οχηματαγωγό μήπως;
> 
> penelope II lay-up raft-June 1984.jpg


Eίναι το ρο-ρό ΛΕΩΝ της εταιρείας με το οποίο θα ασχοληθούμε προσεχώς.
Να προσθέσω γιά το ΠΙΙ ότι διαλύθηκε από την Πλοιομεταλλική ΑΕΒΕ,ναυπηγείο Άκμων.Πού ήταν αυτό δεν ξέρω ακριβώς.Διέλυαν πολλοί τότε...

----------


## Ellinis

Την ΑΚΜΩΝ Α.Ε. την έχω δει σε διαλύσεις αρχές δεκαετίας '80. Κάπου στην Ελευσίνα ήταν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aymara1.jpg shupsnostalgia
Ως φινλανδικό AYMARA

CYCLADES.jpg

Oλλανδία 1957  7925 dwt   MAN  16.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1972,ένα από τα πολλά αδελφά σαν αυτό που πήρε η εταιρεία,πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1980.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

sagoland_ff.jpg Ως SAGOLAND από το faktaomfartygCYCLADES α.jpg

Σουηδία 1939   5239 dwt  2 diesel EMC   16.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε από την Βrostroms το 1963,πουλήθηκε κ βγήκε ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ το 1971,προσάραξε κ εγκαταλείφθηκε στην Ερυθρά το 1978.
Πανέμορφο σκανδιναβικό σκαρί του καιρού του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SKOGALAND-1941 7sv.jpg Ως SKOGALAND-7seasvessels.com

Aδελφό του προηγουμένου, Σουηδία 1941  5161 dwt   2 B&W
Aγοράστηκε το 1961 , πουλήθηκε το 1972 σε Κύπριους κ έγινε ΜΑRGARITA TWO,πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1976.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

cyclades b.jpg CYCLADESNIVER SPIRIT ss.jpg NIVER SPIRITantreas ss.jpg ANTREAS
Όλα shipspotting

Aνατ.Γερμανία 1980   22034 dwt   DMR-MAN  15.0 kts   1012 TEU
Aγοράστηκε το 1991,μετονομάστηκε CYCLADES σημαία Παναμά.Το 2001 μετονομάστηκε NIVER SPIRIT. To 2003 πουλήθηκε στη Strouga Maritime,μετονομάστηκε ANTREAS. Πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Αlang το 2009.

Βulk/container carrier  τύπου Wismar MBC γιά τον οποίο είχαν δώσει παραγγελίες ¨Ελληνες εφοπλιστές (Λελάκης,Ν.Λαιμός).
Η DMR (Diesel Motorenwerke Rostock) ήταν ανατολικογερμανική εταιρεία που έκανε βασικά μηχανές ΜΑΝ με άδεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PENELOPE II  ss.jpg PENELOPE II, shipspotting

NIVER FLAME.jpgNIVER FLAME, fotoflite

Aδελφό του προηγουμένου,ναυπήγησης 1982   21888 dwt   15.5 kts   1024 TEU

Aγοράστηκε το 1991 βγήκε PENELOPE II,το 2001 βγήκε ΝΙVER FLAME,πουλήθηκε το 2003 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία το 2010.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

niver austral.jpgNIVER AUSTRAL

Container vessel
Πολωνία 1998   23007 dwt   Sulzer 19.6 kts   1728 TEU
Nαυλωμένο από τον Απρίλιο 1999 μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο 2000,υπάρχει ως κυπριακό THORNSTREAM.

Tα τελευταία χρόνια βλέπουμε εγκατάλειψη των παραδοσιακών ονομάτων κ την εμφάνιση του ΝΙVER σαν πρώτου συνθετικού, εκσυγχρονισμός γαρ.
Με εξαίρεση το ΦΓ/ΟΓ TYCHY, το ιστορικό σινιάλο 009.jpg εδώ κ καιρό εξαφανίστηκε από τα λιμάνια της Μεσογείου κ της Νοτ.Αμερικής,όχι ότι δεν πήγαινε κ αλλού,Ευρώπη,Περσικό...
Ο όμιλος εξυπηρετεί την παραδοσιακή του γραμμή με το να παίρνει slots σε καράβια εταιρειών-κολοσσών όπως η MSC κ η Ηamburg Sud.Συμφέρει καλύτερα φαίνεται.
Ως ΝΟRDSTAR, nordstar.jpgshipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KIMOLOS ss.jpgKIMΩΛΟΣ.jpg shipspotting
Στη Νο2 ναυλωμένο στον Δανό Lauritzen

Ψυγείο
Ολλανδία 1964   8139 dwt   Sulzer  21.0 kts   12 επιβάτες

Αγοράστηκε το 1973 από την Geest Line με τα χαρακτηριστικά φουγάρα κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1985.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KYMA ss.jpg shipspotting

Ψυγείο
Βremer Vulkan 1960   8982 dwt   diesel  17.0 kts

Αγοράστηκε από την Shaw Savill & Albion το 1977,παροπλίστηκε το 1985 στην Ελευσίνα.Θυμάμαι στη θητεία μου στο ΠΝ να το περνάνε τα ρ/κ από τον δίαυλο.
Εν συνεχεία πουλήθηκε κ μετονομάστηκε MILOS V * γιά να πάει γιά σκραπ στο Πακιστάν το 1986.

*Εκείνη την εποχή ήταν ένας μεταπράτης Ζούλιας που έπαιρνε βαπόρια,μεταξύ αυτών κ της Ελληνικής,τα έβγαζε MILOS + λατινικό νούμερο με σημαία Ονδούρας κ τα μεταπουλούσε γιά κόψιμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LA PALOMA ss.jpg Ως LA PALOMA- shipspotting

Container vessel
Γερμανία 1993   21625 dwt  20.0 kts
Nαυλώθηκε από τον Σεπτέμβριο 1998 μέχρι τον Απρίλιο 1999.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Sonoma- 7s.jpg  SONOMA- 7seasvessels

Aδελφό του προαναφερομένου ΝΙVER AUSTRAL κατασκευής 1997   22384 dwt   19,5 kts.
Nαυλώθηκε από τον Φεβρουάριο 1998 μέχρι τον Μάρτιο 1999 κ υπάρχει ως SONOMA,σημαία νήσοι Μάρσαλ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SIFNOS ss.jpg shipspotting

Σουηδία 1966   13107 dwt   B&W  19.0 kts

Aγοράστηκε το 1980 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1994 στην Ινδία.
Φωτό στον Πειραιά,στο σημερινό υπουργείο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PULAWY_POL sn.jpg Ως PULAWY , shipsnostalgia
milos.jpg Ως ΜΗΛΟΣ αμέσως μετά τη παραλαβή

13411 dwt    Aγοράστηκε το 1982 από την Polish Ocean Lines (το είχαν πάρει από τους Σουηδούς) με την οποία ο όμιλος έχει στενές σχέσεις.Το 1989 μεταβιβάστηκε στην αιγυπτιακή θυγατρική κ μετονομάστηκε EL REDA. Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1994 στην Ινδία.

Μιά τριάδα του ομίλου Βrostroms που αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες,το τρίτο ήταν το ΗΕLLENIC SEAMAN του Καλλιμανόπουλου.HELLENIC SEAMAN.jpg Αρχείο Γεωρ.Φουστάνου.
Άριστα βαπόρια,μπορούσαν να δεχτούν φορτία σε παλέττες κ εμπορευματοκιβώτια.
Το ΣΙΦΝΟΣ ήταν κονταδελφό ενώ ΜΗΛΟΣ κ Η.SEAMAN ήταν αδελφά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BRITTANIC.jpg Ως BRITANNICNZ WAITANGI.jpg Ως WAITANGI
Aμφότερα από shipspotting

Ψυγείο  
Γλασκώβη 1967   12435 dwt   Sulzer  19.0 kts\
Αγοράστηκε από την ΝΖ LINES το 1980 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1996 στην Ινδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MYKONOS ss.jpg Ως MAJESTIC, shipspotting

Αδελφό με το προηγούμενο-12343 dwt- κλασικά βρεταννικά σκαριά,αγοράστηκε το 1978,έγινε ΜΥΚΟΝΟS V το 1992 κ πήγε γιά σκραπ το 1995 στην Ινδία.

Νομίζω ότι τα κρένια είναι σαν αυτά που είχε το ΣΑΠΦΩ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φορτηγό,πιθανώτατα το πρώτο του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη κ σύμφωνα με τον φίλο npapad υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία:
Miramar ID 5604978,κατασκευής 1920, 1995 κ.ο.χ. Ο  Ε.Ε. το είχε υπό την πλοιοκτησία του μεταξύ 1939-1942.
Υποθέτω ότι ήταν σκανδιναβικής προέλευσης κ βυθίστηκε στον Β' Παγκ.Πόλεμο.

ΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ φωτό,στοιχεία κ ιστορικό.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φορτηγό,πιθανώτατα το πρώτο του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη κ σύμφωνα με τον φίλο npapad υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία:
> Miramar ID 5604978,κατασκευής 1920, 1995 κ.ο.χ. Ο  Ε.Ε. το είχε υπό την πλοιοκτησία του μεταξύ 1939-1942.
> Υποθέτω ότι ήταν σκανδιναβικής προέλευσης κ βυθίστηκε στον Β' Παγκ.Πόλεμο.
> 
> ΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ φωτό,στοιχεία κ ιστορικό.


Πράγματι σκανδιναβικής εταιρίας αλλά αγγλικής ναυπήγησης:



> *San JosΓ©** 
>  *Fred Olsen & Co., Oslo*
>  *1995 gt*
> 
> *Built in Newcastle 1920, purchased in 1921.* *San JosΓ© in Santa Cruz* - Source: BjΓΈrn Milde's postcard collection.
> *SOLD IN 1939* to Argonaut Shipping Co. Ltd. (Eugene Eugenides, manager), Greece and renamed _Argo_. Torpedoed and sunk by the Italian submarine _Ammiraglio_ _Cagni_  on November 29-1942, and sunk in position 34 53S 17 54E. 18 died, 18  survived. (R. W. Jordan). Charles Hocking disagrees with this, saying  she was torpedoed and sunk by a German U-boat on that date, off the Cape  of Good Hope, with the loss of 12 crew and 6 passengers.
> 
> 
> πηγή


Είχε ναυπηγηθεί για την Thoresen Line για να μεταφέρει φρούτα από τη Μεσόγειο και τα Κανάρια νησιά και το 1923 η εταιρία του αγοράστηκε από τη Fred Olsen. Kαι μια φωτογραφία του
Argo-02[1].jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παλιότερα οι σκανδιναβικές εταιρείες σχεδίαζαν τα βαπόρια τους αλλά τα έφτιαχναν αλλού.Ειδικά οι νορβηγικές που η χώρα τους δεν είχε τόσο ανεπτυγμένη ναυπηγική βιομηχανία όπως η Σουηδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ANGELIKI.jpggotland_1929_1.jpg faktaomfartyg

Σουηδία 1929   4064 dwt   Sulzer  12.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1961 , πουλήθηκε κ μετονομάστηκε ΝΙΚΑΝΝΑ σημαία Κύπρου το 1972.
Γνώριμος θαμώνας στην περιοχή,πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πέραμα το 1985.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΣΙΦΝΟΣ ss.jpg shipspotting

Ψυγείο
Ολλανδία 1962   5410 dwt   MAN  15.0 kts
Πουλήθηκε το 1979,σαν FAIR RAINBOW διαγράφηκε τον 9/07 ως αμφίβολη η ύπαρξή του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ ss.jpg shipspotting

Oλλανδία 1963   15,5 kts
Πουλήθηκε το 1979 κ ως WELL RAINBOW βγήκε ολική απώλεια ύστερα από σύγκρουση κ διαλύθηκε στην Κίνα το 1985.
Αδελφό με το προηγούμενο, από τις ελάχιστες παραγγελίες της εταιρείας.
Θυμάμαι ένα από αυτά γύρω στα 1965-68 στη Χίο φορτωμένο ξυλεία.Ως γνωστό ο Ε.Ευγενίδης αντιπροσώπευε κάποτε την σουηδική ξυλεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TORONTO_CITY_sn.jpg Ως TORONTO CITY Olga_Gr_sn.jpg
Αμφότερα από το shipsnostalgia

Δανία 1949   4663 grt  5705 dwt   Ατμομηχανή compound+στρόβιλος εξαγωγής Βauer-Wach 3200 ihp, 14.5 kts
Aυτό το όμορφο φορτηγό παραγγέλθηκε από τους Γερμανούς κατά τον Β' Π.Π. στο Βοele της Ολλανδίας ως τύπου Ηansa B. To 1947 καθελκύστηκε κ παροπλίστηκε ασυμπλήρωτο.Kατακυρώθηκε στη Δανία κ περιήλθε στη Lauritzen.To 1948 ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Αalborg γιά να συμπληρωθεί σε εντελώς διαφορετικό σχέδιο.Το 1949 παραδόθηκε ως LEENA DAN.To 1956 πουλήθηκε στη Bristol Line,μετονομάστηκε ΤΟRONTO CITY. To 1963 στον όμιλο Ευγενίδη,ΟΛΓΑ.Το 1966 στον Λ.Νομικό (διαχειριστής Μαυρολέων),ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ Μ. Το 1967 προσάραξε στις εκβολές του 'Ελβα,βγήκε ολική απώλεια κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Αμβούργο το 1970.

Patrai-ps.jpg photoships

To ΠΑΤΡΑΙ ήταν τύπου Ηansa B. Aπό τα γερμανικά standard φορτηγά του Β' Π.Π. περιήλθαν σε Έλληνες αρκετά Ηansa A κ Β.
Επίσης τουλάχιστον 2 από τα μεγαλύτερα μόλις 4  Ηansa C που ναυπηγήθηκαν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SKOPELOS ss.jpg shipspotting
To πλοίο σε χρονοναύλωση

Ψυγείο
Σουηδία 1948   4176 dwt       B&W  17.0 kts
Aγορ'αστηκε το 1963 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία το 1979.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BLUE OCEAN sh.jpg skiphistorie

Ψυγείο
Σουηδία 1946   4240 dwt   MAN  16.5 kts
Αγοράστηκε το 1963 κ πηγε γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία το 1973.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ATALANTI sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Bρετανία 1948   2800 dwt   FIAT  12.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1963,πουλήθηκε το 1970 σε άλλους Έλληνες κ τελικά διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν το 1980.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αδελφό με τα ΑΥΛΙΣ (48),ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ (49),ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ(49).
Βρετανία 1949   1778 dwt
Aγοράστηκε το 1963 κ πουλήθηκε σε άλλους Έλληνες το 1969.
Ως ΡΩΜΙΟΣΥΝΗ ολίκή απώλεια από προσάραξη κ φωτιά στη λίμνη Μίτσιγκαν το 1976.

----------


## npapad

> Πράγματι σκανδιναβικής εταιρίας αλλά αγγλικής ναυπήγησης:
> 
> Είχε ναυπηγηθεί για την Thoresen Line για να μεταφέρει φρούτα από τη Μεσόγειο και τα Κανάρια νησιά και το 1923 η εταιρία του αγοράστηκε από τη Fred Olsen. Kαι μια φωτογραφία του
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176364
> πηγή


Και μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του ΚΥΡΙΟΥ Χρήστου Ε. Ντούνη "Εν καιρώ πολέμου".

σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Sporades-01.jpg photoships sporades.jpg

Σουηδία 1943   5075 dwt   2 B&W  16.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1964 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1972.
Κονταδελφό των ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ (43) κ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ (41).
Πανέμορφο βαπόρι από τη Brostroms.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AMORGOS 7sv.jpg 7seasvessls

Bρεταννία 1948   1690 dwt   2 British Polar  12.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε από την Εllerman Papayianni το 1964,πουλήθηκε το 1979 κ διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν το 1980.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

bogesund_1948_1.JPGΩς BOGESUND faktaomfartyg
FOTINI II ss.jpg ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΙΙ προσαραγμένο,shipspotting

Bρεταννία 1948    Αγοράστηκε το 1964 κ πωλήθηκε,βγήκε ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΙΙ το 1977. Προσάραξε έξω από τη Τζέντα 1979,ολική απώλεια.

----------


## dionisos

M/V KITHIRA EX BIANCA EX ATLANTA IMO 5028796 GROSS 5153 DW 8000 BUILT 1952 ΕΙΣ VUIJK & ZONENS-CAPELLE AAN DEN IJSUEL HOLLAND
KITHIRA EX BIANCA EX ATLANTA.jpg Εδω ως BIANCA

----------


## dionisos

IMO 5214448 Κατασκευη 1952 gross 1534 scrapped 1970 Εδω ως LUKSEFJELL
ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ ΕΧ LUKSEFJELL.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V TRIPOLI EX KERKYRA EX ANTARCTIC OCEAN IMO5019525 BUILT 1948 AT GOTHENBURG SWEDEN GR 4030 DW 4694 TONS
ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ-ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ.jpgantarctic_ocean_1948_1.jpg factaom fartyg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ψυγείο     2   B&W  16.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1965 κ μετονομάστηκε ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Το 1975 έγινε ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ κ το 1979 πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία.

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο dionisos γιά την συνεισφορά του. Εδώ παρουσιάζουμε ιστορικές εταιρείες κ παλιά ποντοπόρα, δυστυχώς με ανύπαρκτο ενδιαφέρον από τους πολλούς εκτός από εμάς τους 2-3 συνήθεις ύποπτους.
Όλοι αναλώνονται σε ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες του τύπου αν του πάει η μπλε γραμμή στο Ν.ΣΑΜΟΣ κλπ κλπ.
'Οπως είπε κ ο φίλος Δημήτρης Μεντάκης το φόρουμ κατάντησε ποσταλολατρικό.
Συνεχίζω ακάθεκτος να κάνω σοβαρές δουλειές,να καταγράφω ιστορία όπως αυτής της ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ,προήγηθηκαν κ θα ακολουθήσουν κ άλλες.Επίσης προσπαθώ να δώσω ερεθίσματα με κάθε ευκαιρία να μάθουν οι νεώτεροι ειδικότερα θέματα πχ γιά τα ΗANSA (ποστ 86).
Όποιος θέλει,ακολουθεί!

----------


## dionisos

M/V MYKINAI II EX ARTEMON EX ARICA IMO 5023722 BUILT 1954 AT VUIJK&ZONENS CAPELLE AAN DEN IJSSEL NETHERLANDS GROSS 5240 DW 7799 TONS. BROKEN UP NOVEMBER 1980 AT GUANGZOU CHINA.
MYKHNAI II-ARICA.jpgARTEMON -MYKHNAI II - ARIKA.jpgArica-04.jpg photoship shipspotting
 Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ υπαρχει μια διαφορα με το αλλο ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ οτι η σκαλα του κομοδεσιου ειναι πισω απο το Νο.3 κυτος ενω το ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ στο ποστ νο.2 ησκαλα ειναι στο πρωραιο deck.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> IMO 5214448 Κατασκευη 1952 gross 1534 scrapped 1970 Εδω ως LUKSEFJELL
> ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ ΕΧ LUKSEFJELL.jpg shipspotting


AKROTIRI-1nea.jpg naviearmatori

Noρβηγία 1952   diesel 12.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1965,φωτιά κ έκρηξη στη Poυμανία το 1970,διαλύθηκε εκεί το 1978.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176659 naviearmatori
> 
> Noρβηγία 1952   diesel 12.0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1965,φωτιά κ έκρηξη στη Poυμανία το 1970,διαλύθηκε εκεί το 1978.


Εγώ το βρήκα να διαλύθηκε το 1970, ίδια χρονιά με την πυρκαγιά που το κατέστρεψε. Πληροφορίες για το πλοίο υπάρχουν και εδώ. 
Και ένα άρθρο:

Untitled.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175247Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175248 shipsnostalgia
> 
> Σουηδία 1936    4775 dwt   diesel 14.0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1956,πήρε φωτιά ανοικτά του Recife το 1969 κ διαλύθηκε στην Ισπανία.
> Άτυχα αυτά τα 2 αδέλφια.


FLORA EX BARDALAND IMO 5116440.jpg και μια ως BARDALAND

----------


## dionisos

M/V MYKINAI EX VASALAND IMO5244431 BUILT 1934 GOTERBORGH GR2711 DW4741 ΜΗΧΑΝΗ 6-ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΗ BREMER-VULKAN SPEED 14 KNOTS
MYKHNAI EX VASALAND IMO5244431.jpg factaomfartyg

----------


## dionisos

M/V KASTOR EX VIKINGLAND IMO 5380405 BUILT 1951 GR 3994 DW 6015 7ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΗ Β&W 15 KNOTS BROKEN AT GADANI 18/09/1980
KASTOR EX VIKINGLAND IMO5380405.jpgKASTOR EX VIKINGLAND.jpg Ως VIKINGLAND factaom-fartyg

----------


## dionisos

M/V AVRA EX VIDALAND IMO 5379949 BUILT 1954 AT GOTEBORGH GR4023 DW7930 ENGINE 7CYL B&W 16.5 KNOTS SCRAPPED 4/3/81 AT GADANI
AVRA EX VIDALAND.jpgAVRA EX VIDALAND IMO5379949.jpg factaomfartyg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ υπαρχει μια διαφορα με το αλλο ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ οτι η σκαλα του κομοδεσιου ειναι πισω απο το Νο.3 κυτος ενω το ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ στο ποστ νο.2 ησκαλα ειναι στο πρωραιο deck.


Eκείνο ήταν κονταδελφό (1957/5452grt).Aρτεμών είναι χωριό στη Σίφνο,ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του μακαρίτη Ν.Βερνίκου-Ευγενίδη.




> M/V MYKINAI EX VASALAND IMO5244431 BUILT 1934 GOTERBORGH GR2711 DW4741 ΜΗΧΑΝΗ 6-ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΗ BREMER-VULKAN SPEED 14 KNOTS
> MYKHNAI EX VASALAND IMO5244431.jpg factaomfartyg


Φωτό κ στοιχεία ποστ 5 από τον φίλο Εllinis.




> M/V KASTOR EX VIKINGLAND IMO 5380405 BUILT 1951 GR 3994 DW 6015 7ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΗ Β&W 15 KNOTS BROKEN AT GADANI 18/09/1980
> KASTOR EX VIKINGLAND IMO5380405.jpgKASTOR EX VIKINGLAND.jpg Ως VIKINGLAND factaom-fartyg


Αδελφό με το ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ (50) κ το ΑΥΡΑ (54).Αγοράστηκε το 1977.

----------


## dionisos

Εκτος απο το ΑΥΡΑ στο ποστ 105 υπηρξε και αλλο 
M/V AVRA EX ALCA IMO 5008916 BUILT 1954 GR1582 DW 3085 TONS κατασκευασμενο στο VLAANDEREN TEMSE BELGIUM. Εδω ως 
AYRA EX ALCA.jpg ALCA MAHAJAK PROGRESS.jpg MAHAJAK PROGRESS
πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Αλλο ενα SPORADES EX SAMELAND IMO 5308720 ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ 1943 ΣΤΟ GOTEMBORGH GR3291 DW 5075 TONS ΜΗΧΑΝΗ 9CYLINDER B&W 16 KNOTS ΚΟΠΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ INSTANBUL 24/09/72
SPORADES EX SAMELAND IMO5308720.jpg factaom fartyg

----------


## dionisos

M/V SKIATHOS EX VINGALAND IMO 5381318 ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ 1950 ΕΙΣ GOTEMBORGH GR 4367 DW 5850 ΜΗΧΑΝΗ 7ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΗ B&W SPEED 16.5 KNOTS. Πηγε για διαλυση στην TAIWAN τον Οκτωβριο 1979. Εδω ως VINGALAND
SKIATHOS EX VINGALAND.jpg factaom-fartyg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AVRA EX VIDALAND IMO 5379949 BUILT 1954 AT GOTEBORGH GR4023 DW7930 ENGINE 7CYL B&W 16.5 KNOTS SCRAPPED 4/3/81 AT GADANI
> AVRA EX VIDALAND.jpgAVRA EX VIDALAND IMO5379949.jpg factaomfartyg


Στη Νο1 σαν ΑVRA ναυλωμένο στους πωλητές μπροστα στο σημερινό υπουργείο.Αγοράστηκε το 1978.





> Αλλο ενα SPORADES EX SAMELAND IMO 5308720 ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ 1943 ΣΤΟ GOTEMBORGH GR3291 DW 5075 TONS ΜΗΧΑΝΗ 9CYLINDER B&W 16 KNOTS ΚΟΠΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ INSTANBUL 24/09/72
> SPORADES EX SAMELAND IMO5308720.jpg factaom fartyg


Το ίδιο είναι απλώς σε κάποια φάση έκανε μετασκευή.





> M/V SKIATHOS EX VINGALAND IMO 5381318 ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ 1950 ΕΙΣ GOTEMBORGH GR 4367 DW 5850 ΜΗΧΑΝΗ 7ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΗ B&W SPEED 16.5 KNOTS. Πηγε για διαλυση στην TAIWAN τον Οκτωβριο 1979. Εδω ως VINGALAND
> SKIATHOS EX VINGALAND.jpg factaom-fartyg


Αγοράστηκε το 1973.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το ΑΥΡΑ του ποσ 107 αγοράστηκε το 1965 κ πουλήθηκε σε άλλους Ελληνες το 1981,βγήκε ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Κ.ΙΙ  Β&W  12.0 KTS
Ως ΜΑHAJAK PROGRESS πήρε φωτιά κ διαλύθηκε στην Ταϊλάνδη το 1984.IMO 5008916

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

VESLEFJELL sh.jpg Ως VESLEFJELL,skiphistorie

Noρβηγία 1951      3464 dwt      Gotaverken  13.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1965 κ πουλήθηκε σε άλλους Έλληνες το 1978,όνομα ΜΑRLEN.Bυθίστηκε ανοικτά του Σίντι Ίφνι (Μαρόκο) το 1978.

----------


## Ellinis

> VESLEFJELL sh.jpg Ως VESLEFJELL,skiphistorie
> 
> Noρβηγία 1951      3464 dwt      Gotaverken  13.0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1965 κ πουλήθηκε σε άλλους Έλληνες το 1978,όνομα ΜΑRLEN.Bυθίστηκε ανοικτά του Σίντι Ίφνι (Μαρόκο) το 1978.


Ιστορικό και άλλη μια φωτο υπάρχουν εδώ.
Το σχέδιο του ήταν παραπλήσιο με το ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ και με το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ.

Για το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ (ναυπήγηση 1953 ως RUTENFJELL) μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε εδώ. Πουλήθηκε το 1975 ως ΝΙΚΗΤΑΣ M. και το 1980 ως TANIA P. Διαλυθηκε το 1981 στο Λαύριο που υπήρχε τότε διαλυτήριο.

201504181842380.RUTENFJELL1953CrownRayPerry.jpg
πηγή

----------


## dionisos

> VESLEFJELL sh.jpg Ως VESLEFJELL,skiphistorie
> 
> Noρβηγία 1951      3464 dwt      Gotaverken  13.0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1965 κ πουλήθηκε σε άλλους Έλληνες το 1978,όνομα ΜΑRLEN.Bυθίστηκε ανοικτά του Σίντι Ίφνι (Μαρόκο) το 1978.


Και μια ως MARLEN IMO 5315979
ASTERI EX MARLEN IMO 5315979.jpg fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

> Ιστορικό και άλλη μια φωτο υπάρχουν εδώ.
> Το σχέδιο του ήταν παραπλήσιο με το ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ και με το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ.
> 
> Για το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ (ναυπήγηση 1953 ως RUTENFJELL) μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε εδώ. Πουλήθηκε το 1975 ως ΝΙΚΗΤΑΣ M. και το 1980 ως TANIA P. Διαλυθηκε το 1981 στο Λαύριο που υπήρχε τότε διαλυτήριο.
> 
> 201504181842380.RUTENFJELL1953CrownRayPerry.jpg
> πηγή


Αλλη μια μετα την επιμηκυνση
ALKYON EX RUTENFJELL IMO 5302465.jpg shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kimolos-04.jpg photoship

Ψυγείο
Καθέλκυση Γερμανία 1939-Συμπλήρωση Δανία 1940      3709 dwt      MAN   16.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1963 , πουλήθηκε το 1972 σε άλλους Έλληνες κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν ως ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑ Κ. το 1973.
Τυπική γερμανική σχεδίαση της αμέσως προπολεμικής εποχής.Τα γερμανικά κ αγγλικά ήταν συντηρητικά,επιβλητικά σουλούπια που είχαν όμως την δική τους ομορφιά.

----------


## Ellinis

> Kimolos-04.jpg photoship
> 
> Ψυγείο
> Καθέλκυση Γερμανία 1939-Συμπλήρωση Δανία 1940      3709 dwt      MAN   16.0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1963 , πουλήθηκε το 1972 σε άλλους Έλληνες κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν ως ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑ Κ. το 1973.
> Τυπική γερμανική σχεδίαση της αμέσως προπολεμικής εποχής.Τα γερμανικά κ αγγλικά ήταν συντηρητικά,επιβλητικά σουλούπια που είχαν όμως την δική τους ομορφιά.


Αφου υπηρέτησε το Γερμανικό ΠΝ και τη "γλύτωσε" από τους βομβαρδισμούς το πήραν οι Άγγλοι και μετέφερε μπανάνες για την Elders & Fyfes όπως το βλέπουμε εδώ στα Κανάρια
1366988055.jpg
http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...1366988055.jpg

Και ένα σύντομο ιστορικό:
Built by Deutsche Werft, Hamburg. 6 cyl diesel by MAN. 
1939 *PANTHER*, Laeisz Line, Hamburg. 
1941 *SALZBURG*, German Navy auxiliary cruiser. 
1945 Seized by Allies at Kiel. 
1945* EMPIRE MOLE*, MOWT. 
1947 *REVENTAZON*, Elders & Fyffes Ltd 
1963 *KIMOLOS*, Jade Co.Inc, Panama. 
1972 *VASSILIA K*, G.J.Karageorgis Shipping Ltd, Greece. 
1973 Scrapped Taiwan.
http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/EmpireM.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματικά ωραίο βαπόρι.Βοηθητικό εύδρομο γιά το Κriegsmarine λόγω ταχύτητας κ μετά μπανανάδικο γιά την Ε & F,λέγε με Chiquita!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

arta sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Γερμανία 1955       3510 dwt      2 MAN   12.0 kts
To 1959 επιμηκύνθηκε από 78,8 σε 90,6 μ.  Αγοράστηκε το 1967 κ πουλήθηκε το 1980.Πήγε γιά σκραπ στο Ταϊβάν το 1985.
Στη φωτό φέρει το σινιάλο της πλοιοκτήτριας Τitramar,θυγατρικής του ομίλου.
Αυτά τα αδελφά/κονταδελφά η νορβηγική Fjell Lines τα απασχολούσε Ευρώπη- Μεγάλες Λίμνες.

----------


## npapad

> Φορτηγό,πιθανώτατα το πρώτο του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη κ σύμφωνα με τον φίλο npapad υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία:
> Miramar ID 5604978,κατασκευής 1920, 1995 κ.ο.χ. Ο  Ε.Ε. το είχε υπό την πλοιοκτησία του μεταξύ 1939-1942.
> Υποθέτω ότι ήταν σκανδιναβικής προέλευσης κ βυθίστηκε στον Β' Παγκ.Πόλεμο.
> 
> ΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ φωτό,στοιχεία κ ιστορικό.


Στο βιβλίο του Χρήστου Ε. Ντούνη "Εν καιρώ πολέμου" αναφέρεται ότι είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 957, ΔΔΣ SWBC, μήκος 303 πόδια και ήταν ναυπηγημένο το 1920 στο ναυπηγείο Woodskinner and Co στο Newcastle. Η μηχανή του ήταν τρικύλινδρη παλινδρομική 225 NHP. Αγοράστηκε την 26η Ιουλίου 1939 από τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη και νηολογήθηκε στα νηολόγια Πειραιά στις 3 Νοεμβρίου 1939.

----------


## dionisos

> Στο βιβλίο του Χρήστου Ε. Ντούνη "Εν καιρώ πολέμου" αναφέρεται ότι είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 957, ΔΔΣ SWBC, μήκος 303 πόδια και ήταν ναυπηγημένο το 1920 στο ναυπηγείο Woodskinner and Co στο Newcastle. Η μηχανή του ήταν τρικύλινδρη παλινδρομική 225 NHP. Αγοράστηκε την 26η Ιουλίου 1939 από τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη και νηολογήθηκε στα νηολόγια Πειραιά στις 3 Νοεμβρίου 1939.


ΟΝΟΜΑ  SAN JOSE
ARGO.jpg 
Επισης μια φωτο ως BONHEUR Bonheur-01.jpg απο photoship

  Και μια ως SAN JOSE αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο
San Jose-01.jpgphotoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μια ως SAN JOSE αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο
> San Jose-01.jpgphotoship


 Όχι δεν είναι αυτό.

----------


## dionisos

> Όχι δεν είναι αυτό.


Φιλε βικτωρ μηπως ειναι αυτο
San Jose-03.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλε βικτωρ μηπως ειναι αυτο
> San Jose-03.jpg photoship


Πιθανό να είναι,νομίζω όμως ότι έχουμε καλυφθεί από φωτό του πλοίου το οποίο βλέπω ότι εκτός από το ΟΛΓΑ ήταν το μόνο ατμοκίνητο της εταιρείας μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΟΝΟΜΑ  SAN JOSE
> ARGO.jpg 
> Επισης μια φωτο ως BONHEUR Bonheur-01.jpg απο photoship
> 
>   Και μια ως SAN JOSE αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο
> San Jose-01.jpgphotoship


Δεν είναι κάποιο από τα δυο. Εξάλλου δεν πήρε ποτέ το όνομa BONHEUR, μια από τις πλοιοκτήτριες λεγόταν έτσι.




> Φιλε βικτωρ μηπως ειναι αυτο
> San Jose-03.jpg photoship


Σωστό! Ιστορικό και η ίδια φωτογραφία υπάρχουν και εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To πλοίο δούλευε γιά λογαριασμό της South African Lines που είχε ιδρύσει ο Ε.Ευγενίδης όταν στο πόλεμο είχε καταφύγει στην Αργεντινή.Γι'αυτό κ όταν βυθίστηκε ήταν σε ταξίδι Buenos Aires-Cape Town.Eίχε γενικό φορτίο κ 6 επιβάτες οι οποίοι απωλέσθησαν όλοι στο νσυάγιο.
Όσο γιά το γενικό φορτίο μην σας φαίνεται παράξενο γιά ένα φρουτάδικο.Από προσωπική εμπειρία έχω διαπιστώσει ότι τα ψυγεία φορτώνουν  ο,τιδήποτε διατίθεται μέχρι κ αυτοκίνητα,ελλείψει κατεψυγμένων φορτίων.Πόσο μάλλον σε ειδικές καταστάσεις όπως σε πόλεμο.

Παρεμπιπτόντως,συμπλοικτήτες ήταν η αδελφή του Ευγενίδη, Μαριάνθη Σίμου κ ο σύζυγός της.Των οποίων η βίλλα στους Αμπελοκήπους (εξοχική τοποθεσία παλιά) απορώ πώς σώζεται πνιγμένη ανάμεσα στους Πύργους των Αθηνών κ τις γύρω πολυκατοικίες!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ASTIPALAIA ss.jpg shipspotting
Mώλος Θεμιστολέους,Πειραιάς μαζί με το ΩΡΙΩΝ 1974.

Γερμανία 1955       3539 dwt      2 MAN   12.0 kts
Eπιμηκύνθηκε το 1959.Αγοράστηκε το 1967. Προσάραξε έξω από το Οράν το 1979,ολική απώλεια.
Αδελφό με το ΑΡΤΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SYROS sn.JPGshipsnostalgiaSYROS ss.jpg shipspotting

Ψυγείο
Γερμανία 1964      5643 dwt       MAN   21.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1974 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1985.

----------


## dionisos

> ASTIPALAIA ss.jpg shipspotting
> Mώλος Θεμιστολέους,Πειραιάς μαζί με το ΩΡΙΩΝ 1974.
> 
> Γερμανία 1955       3539 dwt      2 MAN   12.0 kts
> Eπιμηκύνθηκε το 1959.Αγοράστηκε το 1967. Προσάραξε έξω από το Οράν το 1979,ολική απώλεια.
> Αδελφό με το ΑΡΤΑ.


Και αλλη μιαASTYPALAIA EX TERNEFJELL IMO 5356090.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΚΟS.jpgFRUBEL MARIA ss.jpgΩς FRUBEL MARIA,shipspotting

Ψυγείο
Σουηδία 1956      3566 dwt      Gotaverken      18.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1966,πουλήθηκε σε άλλους Έλληνες το 1981 κ μετονομάστηκε ΙSLAND KOS.Πήγε γιά διαλυση στο Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KASSOS ss.jpg Ναυλωμένο στη Salen, shipspotting

Ψυγείο     3556 dwt 
Aδελφό του ΚΩΣ.Αγοράστηκε το 1966,πουλήθηκε το 1981 σε 'αλλους Έλληνες κ παροπλίστηκε στη Χαλκίδα.
Το 1982 πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

paros ss.jpgPAROS a ss.jpg shipspotting

Ψυγείο
Σουηδία 1965      9261 dwt     Gotaverken   19.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1976 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1985.
Ωραίο βαπόρι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kalimnos sn.jpg shipsnostalgia
ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ
Γερμανία 1951     9092 dwt      MAN  13.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1965,μετονομάστηκε το 1975 σε ΠΟΠΗ ΙΙ κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1979 στο Ταϊβάν.

Το βαπόρι ανήκε σε μιά σειρά 6 αδελφών,τα πρώτα που έφτιαξε η Ηamburg Sud Amerika μεταπολεμικά,από τα οποία 3 κατέληξαν σε Έλληνες.
Η ταχύτητα των 13,0 κ. εθεωρείτο χαμηλή γιά πλοίο της κατηγορίας  ακόμα κ στις αρχές του 50. Στη πραγματικότητα φορτηγοποστάλι αφού έπαιρνε 28 επιβάτες σε μονόκλινες κ δίκλινες καμπίνες.Το 1967 αναφέρεται 'οτι έκανε γραμμή Ευρώπη-Κανάρια-Νοτ.Αμερική.
Μετά τη μετασκευή του 1959, 9760 dwt.

----------


## dionisos

> KASSOS ss.jpg Ναυλωμένο στη Salen, shipspotting
> 
> Ψυγείο     3556 dwt 
> Aδελφό του ΚΩΣ.Αγοράστηκε το 1966,πουλήθηκε το 1981 σε 'αλλους Έλληνες κ παροπλίστηκε στη Χαλκίδα.
> Το 1982 πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ελευσίνα.


Και αλλη μια
KASSOS IMO 5122114.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

italia_1961_1.jpg Ως ΙTALIA , faktaomfartyg
gada ss.jpg Ως GADA ,shipspotting
Hμιβυθισμένο στην Αλεξάνδρεια

Σουηδία 1961     5740 dwt      Gotaverken  15.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε  τον Σεπτέμβριο κ πουλήθηκε τον Νοέμβριο 1974 μάλλον στο αιγυπτιακό παράρτημα,μετονομάστηκε GADA.
To 1986 ημιβυθίστηκε στην Αλεξάνδρεια κ διαλύθηκε εκεί το 2004.

----------


## dionisos

> italia_1961_1.jpg Ως ΙTALIA , faktaomfartyg
> gada ss.jpg Ως GADA ,shipspotting
> Hμιβυθισμένο στην Αλεξάνδρεια
> 
> Σουηδία 1961     5740 dwt      Gotaverken  15.0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε  τον Σεπτέμβριο κ πουλήθηκε τον Νοέμβριο 1974 μάλλον στο αιγυπτιακό παράρτημα,μετονομάστηκε GADA.
> To 1986 ημιβυθίστηκε στην Αλεξάνδρεια κ διαλύθηκε εκεί το 2004.


Αλλη μια απο την πλωρη ως ITALIAIKARIA EX ITALIA IMO 5165489.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

nedlloyd_marseilles_sn.jpg shipsnostalgia
Ως ΝΕDLLOYD MARSEILLES

Καναδάς 1978     21230 dwt   MAN 17.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1994 κ πουλήθηκε το 2000,βγήκε VELOS.Διαλύθηκε στην Ινδία το 2011.
Φορτηγό πολλαπλής χρήσης τύπου Μarindus.6 είχε παραγγείλει ο Καραγιώργης ο οποίος δεν τα παρέλαβε.

----------


## dionisos

> nedlloyd_marseilles_sn.jpg shipsnostalgia
> Ως ΝΕDLLOYD MARSEILLES
> 
> Καναδάς 1978     21230 dwt   MAN 17.5 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1994 κ πουλήθηκε το 2000,βγήκε VELOS.Διαλύθηκε στην Ινδία το 2011.
> Φορτηγό πολλαπλής χρήσης τύπου Μarindus.6 είχε παραγγείλει ο Καραγιώργης ο οποίος δεν τα παρέλαβε.


Φιλε Βικτωρ συμπληρωνω με δυο ακομη με το αρχικο ονομα MARINDUS RIMOUSKI. Ειναι ενα απο τα εξη που ειχε παραγγειλει ο Καραγιωργης στα Ναυπηγεια του SOREL
SKOPELOS EX  MARINDUS RIMOUSKI.jpgSKOPELOS EX MARINDUS RIMOUSKI.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LEON aa.jpg aanimeri.fi Leon,Gr,19860411,IGU,h.jpg rosenkranz shpphotos

Φορτηγό-οχηματαγωγό
Νορβηγία 1972     6057 grt      2 Sulzer  17.0 kts      582 lane      222 TEU      12 επιβάτες
Αγοράστηκε το 1976 κ τοποθετήθηκε στις γραμμές Βενετία-Τεργέστη-Αλεξάνδρεια-Βηρυττό-Λαττάκια Κ Βενετία-Τζέντα.Το 1986 'εδεσε στην Ηγουμενίτσα κ το 1987 πουλήθηκε.Το 2004 ως ινδονησιάνικο NUSA DAMAI μπατάρισε ενώ φόρτωνε (!) στο νησί Flores Iνδονησία,που αλλού;
Aνήκει σε μιά σειρά που είχε χτιστεί σε Νορβηγία κ Φινλανδία στις αρχές του '70.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ANEMOS.jpg

Container ship
Γερμανία 1976     12798 dwt     Pielstick  18.2 kts      626 TEU
Aπό τις λίγες παραγγελίες της εταιρείας,μετονομάστηκε SEA WIND το 1992.Πουλήθηκε το 1997 κ υπάρχει σαν ΚΙSIK MAS (Iνδονησία).
Αδελφό με το ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ/SEA WAVE.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

pelagos.jpg PELA I ss.jpg Ως PELA I, shipspotting

Το 1993 μετονομάστηκε SEA WAVE,το 1997 ξαναέγινε ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ κ το 1999 πουλήθηκε.
Υπάρχει ως GULF MAS (Ινδονησία).

----------


## dionisos

Και τα δυο πλοια που αναφερεις ακριβως απο πανω ειχαν και ενα αδελφο πλοιο ακομη αλλα χωρις κρενια το HERMES I το μετεπειτα MONTE RUBY.
PELAGOS-ANEMOS-HERMES.jpg Αποτην σελιδα των Ναυπηγειων FLENDER WERKE LUBECK GERMANYANEMOS SISTER SHIP MONTE RUBY.jpg ως MONTE RUBY shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε dionisos ευχαριστώ γιά την πληροφορία.Αυτά μάλιστα τα δύο χτίστηκαν στο γειτονικό ναυπηγείο το Οrenstein Koppel.'Ισως ο Ευγενίδης τα ήθελε με κρένια λόγω των λιμανιών που τα δούλεψε τότε,Μεση Ανατολή κ Ερυθρά.
Το ΜΟΝΤΕ RUBY προς 'Απω Ανατολή πήγε κ αυτό , διαλύθηκε σαν σιγκαπουριάνικο το 2001.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FERNSPRING sh.JPG Ως FERNSPRING, skiphistorie

Νορβηγία 1955     4410 dwt     B&W  14.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1965 κ πουλήθηκε σε άλλους Έλληνες το 1980.Πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1983.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

vingaholm ss.jpg Ως VINGAHOLM KITHNOS ss.jpg Πειραιάς 1978,εκεί που πέφτουν σήμερα τα Μινωικά.
Αμφότερα από shipspotting

Noρβηγία 1962    10760 dwt     1 diesel  15.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1975 κ πουλήθηκε το 1987.Ως MIMER διαλύθηκε το ίδιο έτος στο Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HOLSATIA ss.jpg Ως ΗΟLSATIA, shipspotting mykinai.jpg Ως ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ

Γερμανία 1979     16600 dwt   1 diesel  17.0 kts      605 TEU
Aγοράστηκε το 1989 μετονομάστηκε PENELOPE V,το ίδιο έτος ναύλωση στη Ηαpag Lloyd HOLSATIA 1990 παλι PENELOPE V 1991 MYKHNAI γιά την Ελληνική Γραμμή Νοτίου Αμερικής.Το 2000 πουλήθηκε κ το 2001 ως ΜΙΝΑ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

cortona ss.jpg Ως CORTONA, shipspotting _KAROS_TENERIFE_1_969 sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Ψυγείο
Βρεταννία 1947     8288 grt     ατμοστρόβιλος   16.0 kts        10 επιβάτες
Επιβλητικό σκαρί,άλλο ένα κρεατάδικο που πήρε η εταιρεία από την Donaldson.Μαζί με το ΚΙΝΑΡΟΣ ακολούθησαν κοινή πορεία.
Αγοράστηκε το 1967 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν το 1980.

----------


## dionisos

> cortona ss.jpg Ως CORTONA, shipspotting _KAROS_TENERIFE_1_969 sn.jpg shipsnostalgia
> 
> Ψυγείο
> Βρεταννία 1947     8288 grt     ατμοστρόβιλος   16.0 kts        10 επιβάτες
> Επιβλητικό σκαρί,άλλο ένα κρεατάδικο που πήρε η εταιρεία από την Donaldson.Μαζί με το ΚΙΝΑΡΟΣ ακολούθησαν κοινή πορεία.
> Αγοράστηκε το 1967 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν το 1980.


Αλλη μια ως CORTONA απο το photoship
ΚΑΡΟΣ EX CORTONA.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φανταστική φωτογραφία!

----------


## Ellinis

Ήταν πολύ επιβλητικά τα δύο τους,  με το κλασικό ψηλό φουγάρο και έναν καθρέφτη που μου θυμίζει του... QUEEN MARY! Με τη μαύρη φορεσιά δε, ήταν χάρμα οφθαλμών!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KIMOLOS ss b3)4 h.jpgKIMOLOS ss s3)4.jpg shipspotting

KIMOLOS-EUROPA.jpgKAIPOLA radio room.jpg aanimeri.fi

No1 SCAN ORIENT: Εδώ δούλευε Σκανδιναβία-Ανατ.Μεσόγειο.Νο3 Παρέα με το ΕUROPA (81) της Ηαpag.No4 Aσύρματος ως ΚAIPOLA.

Παραδόθηκε ως ΚΑΙPOLA στην Finnlines το 1971 από τα Wartsila (Φινλανδία), 5690 grt-7214 dwt. 1 Sulzer 5000 hp-14.5 kts.
Aγοράστηκε ως ΑQUILA I το 1991 κ μετονομάστηκε ΚΙΜΟLOS,σημαία Παναμά.Πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία το 2000.
Φινλανδικό φορτηγό,τυπικό της εποχής του,βασικά αυτά φόρτωναν χαρτί κ ξυλεία.

----------


## dionisos

> KIMOLOS ss b3)4 h.jpgKIMOLOS ss s3)4.jpg shipspotting
> 
> KIMOLOS-EUROPA.jpgKAIPOLA radio room.jpg aanimeri.fi
> 
> No1 SCAN ORIENT: Εδώ δούλευε Σκανδιναβία-Ανατ.Μεσόγειο.Νο3 Παρέα με το ΕUROPA (81) της Ηαpag.No4 Aσύρματος ως ΚAIPOLA.
> 
> Παραδόθηκε ως ΚΑΙPOLA στην Finnlines το 1971 από τα Wartsila (Φινλανδία), 5690 grt-7214 dwt. 1 Sulzer 5000 hp-14.5 kts.
> Aγοράστηκε ως ΑQUILA I το 1991 κ μετονομάστηκε ΚΙΜΟLOS,σημαία Παναμά.Πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία το 2000.
> Φινλανδικό φορτηγό,τυπικό της εποχής του,βασικά αυτά φόρτωναν χαρτί κ ξυλεία.


Φιλε Βικτωρ ο καθενας με την ειδικοτητα του. Ας βαλω και εγω την Γεφυρα απο το shipspotting
ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙΠΟΛΑ - ΚΙ&#.jpgΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙΠΟΛΑ - ΚΙ&#.jpg αριστερα και δεξια. Αν μπορει ο admin να τις συνδεσει θα ειναι ωραιες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλε Βικτωρ ο καθενας με την ειδικοτητα του. Ας βαλω και εγω την Γεφυρα απο το shipspotting
> ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙΠΟΛΑ - ΚΙ&#.jpgΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙΠΟΛΑ - ΚΙ&#.jpg αριστερα και δεξια. Αν μπορει ο admin να τις συνδεσει θα ειναι ωραιες


Μα ακριβώς φίλτατε,τις άφησα γιά σένα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175241 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175244 shipnostalgia  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175242 shipspotting
> 
> 
> Σουηδία 1938   4680 dwt   diesel 14.0 kts
> Αγοράστηκε το 1956 κ βυθίστηκε από έκρηξη στη Βαρκελώνη το 1974 (φωτό Νο3).
> Αρχικά charter back στη Βrostroms (φωτό Νο2).


Μηχανή  Βremer Vulkan.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176946 Ως ΗΟLSATIA, shipspotting Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176947 Ως ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ
> 
> Γερμανία 1979     16600 dwt   1 diesel  17.0 kts      605 TEU
> Aγοράστηκε το 1989 μετονομάστηκε PENELOPE V,το ίδιο έτος ναύλωση στη Ηαpag Lloyd HOLSATIA 1990 παλι PENELOPE V 1991 MYKHNAI γιά την Ελληνική Γραμμή Νοτίου Αμερικής.Το 2000 πουλήθηκε κ το 2001 ως ΜΙΝΑ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία.


Mηχανή  ΜΑΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KOS V ss.jpg Ως ΚΟS V KEA ss.jpg Ως ΚΕΑ
Από το shipspotting

Ψυγείο
Αργεντινή 1982     10452 dwt     Sulzer 20.0  kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1991 κ μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΕΑ το 1994.Φέρεται να πουλήθηκε το 1997 κ βυθίστηκε με το ίδιο όνομα το 2010 στη Μάγχη.
Παράξενη η προέλευση του πλοίου,ίσως έχει να κάνει με τις σχέσεις του ομίλου με τη χώρα αυτή.
Το σουλούπι προδίδει ευρωπαϊκή σχεδίαση,εγχώρια χτίστηκαν 3 αδελφά γιά την κρατική ΕLMA.

----------


## dionisos

> KOS V ss.jpg Ως ΚΟS V KEA ss.jpg Ως ΚΕΑ
> Από το shipspotting
> 
> Ψυγείο
> Αργεντινή 1982     10452 dwt     Sulzer 20.0  kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1991 κ μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΕΑ το 1994.Φέρεται να πουλήθηκε το 1997 κ βυθίστηκε με το ίδιο όνομα το 2010 στη Μάγχη.
> Παράξενη η προέλευση του πλοίου,ίσως έχει να κάνει με τις σχέσεις του ομίλου με τη χώρα αυτή.
> Το σουλούπι προδίδει ευρωπαϊκή σχεδίαση,εγχώρια χτίστηκαν 3 αδελφά γιά την κρατική ΕLMA.


Και μια ως KEA απο πρωρα
KEA EX GLACIAR VIEDMA IMO 7922025.jpgεπισης shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nedlloyd Manila-01.jpg Ως NEDLLOYD MANILA , photoships

21383 dwt - 17.2 kts
Ένα ακόμη τύπου Μarindus από τα ναυπηγεία του Sorel.Aγοράστηκε το 1995,παροπλίστηκε το 2001 στην Ελευσίνα κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 2002 στην Ινδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SKYROS.jpg NEDLLOYD MADRAS sn.jpg Ως NEDLLOYD MADRAS, shipsnostalgia

21383 dwt - 17.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1994 και πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2002 στην Ινδία.
Αδελφό των ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ (78) κ ΣΑΜΟΣ,η εταιρεία πήρε μέσω του Νedlloyd 3 από τα 6 τύπου Μarindus που χτίστηκαν στον Καναδά.Από τα υπόλοιπα θυμάμαι ότι κάποια πέρασαν από τον Λελάκη.
Παρατηρούμε ότι αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000 εγκαταλήφθηκαν τα πλοία γενικού φορτίου στην τελευταία τους έκφανση τα semi-container κ έγινε στροφή προς τα full container vessels.

----------


## dionisos

> SKYROS.jpg NEDLLOYD MADRAS sn.jpg Ως NEDLLOYD MADRAS, shipsnostalgia
> 
> 21383 dwt - 17.5 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1994 και πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2002 στην Ινδία.
> Αδελφό των ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ (78) κ ΣΑΜΟΣ,η εταιρεία πήρε μέσω του Νedlloyd 3 από τα 6 τύπου Μarindus που χτίστηκαν στον Καναδά.Από τα υπόλοιπα θυμάμαι ότι κάποια πέρασαν από τον Λελάκη.
> Παρατηρούμε ότι αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000 εγκαταλήφθηκαν τα πλοία γενικού φορτίου στην τελευταία τους έκφανση τα semi-container κ έγινε στροφή προς τα full container vessels.


Και μια ως MARINDUS QUEBEC IMO 7423172
skyros ex Marindus Quebec imo 7423172.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176993 Ως NEDLLOYD MANILA , photoships
> 
> 21383 dwt - 17.2 kts
> Ένα ακόμη τύπου Μarindus από τα ναυπηγεία του Sorel.Aγοράστηκε το 1995,παροπλίστηκε το 2001 στην Ελευσίνα κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 2002 στην Ινδία.


Και μια ως MARINDUS TROIS RIVIERS IMO 7423184
Samos ex Marindus Trois Rivieres imo 7423184.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KINAROS V.jpgJAFFA GLORY ss.jpg Ως JAFFA GLORY στο τελευταίο ταξίδι,από το shipspotting.


Onomichi (Iαπωνία) 1974      10736 dwt         B&W  20.5 kts
Όμορφο γιαπωνέζικο ψυγείο,μάλλον το μοναδικό βαπόρι αυτής της προέλευσης που είχε ποτέ η εταιρεία.Αγοράστηκε το 1991 κ πουλήθηκε το 1997.
Πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία το 2000.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

CHIQUITA TOWER a.jpg Ως CHIQUITA TOWERKYMA ss a.jpg Ως ΚΥΜΑ 
Αμφότερα shipspotting

kyma_1972_1 ff.jpgΩς ΚΥΜΑ,ναυλωμένο στην Universal Carriers
faktaomfartyg

Ψυγείο
Γαλλία 1972     15588 dwt       Sulzer   22.7 kts
Αγοράστηκε το 1992,μετονομάστηκε CHIQUITA TOWER,χροναναύλωση στην Chiquita.To 1994 έγινε ΚΥΜΑ κ το 1997 πουλήθηκε.
Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2010 στην Ινδία.
Επιβλητικό βαπόρι,1 από 8 αδελφά που παράγγειλε τότε η σουηδική Salen.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

APOLLONIA V.jpgAPOLLONIA V a.jpgSALAMA ss.jpg Ως SALAMA, shipspotting
Ως  APOLLONIA V στη παραλαβή

Αδελφό του KIMOLOS (71). Nαυπήγηση 1972       7329 dwt              14.7 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1990,μεταβιβάστηκε το 1992 στην θυγατρική Εgyptian Reefer & General Cargo Shipping Co κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1999 ως ΑLAM στην Ινδία.

Το V (Vernicos) έμπαινε στο όνομα σε υπό ξένη σημαία,κυρίως Παναμά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

gr-hfgsa.gif crw.flags.com

Aυτή ήταν η σημαία της Ελληνικής Γραμμής Νοτίου Αμερικής (Greek South America Line). Tα ίδια στρογγελευμένα Ε,από το Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης,υπήρχαν στις κιτρινωπές τσιμινιέρες των πλοίων της εταιρείας όπως φαίνεται στα ποστ 33 Κ 147.

----------


## andria salamis

> gr-hfgsa.gif crw.flags.com
> 
> Aυτή ήταν η σημαία της Ελληνικής Γραμμής Νοτίου Αμερικής (Greek South America Line). Tα ίδια στρογγελευμένα Ε,από το Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης,υπήρχαν στις κιτρινωπές τσιμινιέρες των πλοίων της εταιρείας όπως φαίνεται στα ποστ 33 Κ 147.


ευχαριστω για την διευκρίνηση,ομορφα καραβια.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176615 7seasvessls
> 
> Bρεταννία 1948   1690 dwt   2 British Polar  12.0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε από την Εllerman Papayianni το 1964,πουλήθηκε το 1979 κ διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν το 1980.


Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία που μας υπέδειξε ο TSS Apollon στο θέμα του ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ βλέπουμε και το ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ. Προσπάθησα να διορθώσω κάπως και τα χρώματα.  :Uncomfortableness: 
helleana - ledra.jpg

Παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες και φωτογραφίες του ως LUCIAN μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

> το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ, ναυπήγησης 1934. Εδώ βλέπουμε το πλοίο να έχει «πέσει» δίπλα στις πλωτές προσωρινές αποβάθρες που υπήρχαν κάποτε στον Πειραιά. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173394
> 
> Το σινιάλο της εταιρίας ήταν το στρογγυλεμένο «ΕΕ» από τα αρχικά του ιδρυτή της.
> Πριν περάσει στην Greek South American Line, το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ ανήκε στην South African Lines που μια εταιρία που είχε ιδρύσει ο Ευγενίδης στη Νότια Αφρική το 1945. Τότε το πλοίο ονομαζόταν αρχικά AELO και κατόπιν KAAPLAND, όπως το βλέπουμε εδω:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173395
> πηγή


Μια πόζα του ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ πρυμνοδετημένο στον εξωτερικό λιμενοβραχίονα (από το ebay) και δίπλα του νομίζω ένα φορτηγό της "Ελληνικής"

mykinai.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά κάποιο Hansa μοιάζει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Zητείται φωτό ή απεικόνιση

Βρετανία 1896   2808 grt  4134 dwt  312 επιβάτες  παλινδρομική τριπλής εκτόνωσης   10,0 kts
Παραγγελία της Ηamburg Sud γιά τη γραμμή της Νοτ.Αμερικής ως ΤΑQUARY. 1904 CAMARONES σημαία Αργεντινής 1922 ΒUENOS AIRES 1944 Linea Argentina de Sud Africa (LASA) διαχ/στής Ευγ.Ευγενίδης.1946 ναυάγησε σε ταξίδι Buenos Aires-Durban (Toύρμπαν γιά τους παλιούς Χιώτες ναυτικούς! ) με γενικό φορτίο.
Άλλο ένα πλοίο από τις δραστηριότητες του μεγάλου ευπατρίδη στη Νότιο Αμερική.

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό αρχικά ήταν επιβατηγό, φωτογραφεία και στοχεία υπάρχουν εδώ: http://www.histarmar.com.ar/BuquesMe.../Camarones.htm

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=Ellinis;579744]Αυτό αρχικά ήταν επιβατηγό, φωτογραφεία και στοχεία υπάρχουν εδώ: http://www.histarmar.com.ar/BuquesMe.../Camarones.htm[/QUOTδηςE]
Φορτηγοποσταλάκι ήταν αλλά φαίνεται ο Ευγενίδης τα δούλευε σαν φορτηγά,αν κρίνω κ από το ΑΡΓΩ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και ο φίλος Βίκτωρας μας είπε για την L.A.S.A., να δούμε άλλο ένα πλοίο της εταιρίας, το CIUDAD DEL CABO.
Παλιό όπως και το προηγούμενο, δούλεψε για τρία χρόνια υπό διαχείρηση Ευγενίδη και μετά πουλήθηκε. 
GuardiaNacional-a1.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία.

Και το ιστορικό του στα αγγλικά



> PING SUEY was built in 1890 by Barclay Curle & Co.  at Glasgow with a tonnage of 3079grt, a length of 365ft, a beam of 41ft  6in and a service speed of 10 knots. She was delivered to the China  Mutual Steam Navigation Co. in May 180 and sold to the Argentine  Government in 1898 for use as a barracks ship at Buenos Aires with the  name Guardia Nacional. Her name was changed to Ombu in 1941 and in 1945  she was sold to Linea Argentina-Sud Africa S.A., with Eugen Eugenides as  managers, and renamed Ciudad del Cabo. She was broken up at Buenos  Aires in 1950.
> πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλη μια του ΜΥΚΙΝΑΙ στον Πειραιά τη δεκαετία του ΄50

mykinai.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176949 Ως CORTONA, shipspotting Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176950 shipsnostalgia
> 
> Ψυγείο
> Βρεταννία 1947     8288 grt     ατμοστρόβιλος   16.0 kts        10 επιβάτες
> Επιβλητικό σκαρί,άλλο ένα κρεατάδικο που πήρε η εταιρεία από την Donaldson.Μαζί με το ΚΙΝΑΡΟΣ ακολούθησαν κοινή πορεία.
> Αγοράστηκε το 1967 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν το 1980.


Φωτογραφίες,ιστορικό του πλοίου αλλά κ γιά άλλα ελληνικά,ιστορικά,ποντοπόρα της ίδιας προέλευσης υπάρχουν στο Ships Monthly Noεμβρίου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176949 Ως CORTONA, shipspotting Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176950 shipsnostalgia
> 
> Ψυγείο
> Βρεταννία 1947     8288 grt     ατμοστρόβιλος   16.0 kts        10 επιβάτες
> Επιβλητικό σκαρί,άλλο ένα κρεατάδικο που πήρε η εταιρεία από την Donaldson.Μαζί με το ΚΙΝΑΡΟΣ ακολούθησαν κοινή πορεία.
> Αγοράστηκε το 1967 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν το 1980.


Mια φωτογραφία του ΚΑΡΟΣ με φόντο το FRANCE, στα Κανάρια το 1968. 

Karos trenor.jpg

Την ανέβασε ο trenor στο shipsnostalgia μαζί με άλλες των ομόσταυλων ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ, ΠΟΠΗ, ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.

----------


## andria salamis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152001 Kάποτε το λιμάνι του Πειραιά γέμιζε από τα άσπρα βαπόρια του Ευγενίδη. Γιά τους ναυτικούς ταξίδια κ πολυήμερη παραμονή σε ωραίες πατρίδες Αργεντινή,Ουρουγουάη,Βραζιλία με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται κ φυσικά προσέγγιση τακτικά στην Ελλάδα. ¶λλες εποχές...
> Τα βαπόρια της εταιρείας,τζενεραλάδικα κ ψυγεία, βασικά ήταν βορειοευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης με έμφαση από Σκανδιναβία λόγω ιδιαιτέρων δεσμών του μεγάλου Έλληνα εφοπλιστή κ ευεργέτη.
> Εδώ το AΡΤΕΜΩΝ ήταν ένα από εκείνα τα τζενεραλάδικα της εταιρείας με αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό σουλούπι,αμπάρι ανάμεσα άκομοντέσιο κ τσιμινιέρα,κατασκευής δεκαετία '50.
> Ιδιαίτερα γιά τους φίλους Εng κ idrohoos.


Αυτο εψαχνα πολυ καιρο,αλλα με το ονομα Πόπη,το θυμάμαι αρκετά,το είχα δει στο ικονιο.
Ξεκίνησα να το σχεδιάζω!Αλλα τα παράτησα,ηρθε η εποχη,καφετέρια και rd yamaha,για οσους γνώρισαν,τα υπέροχα δίχρονα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Ανδριανέ, η εταιρεία είχε κ άλλα βαπόρια,αδελφά κονταδελφά με το ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ,ωστόσο ΠΟΠΗ σαν αυτά δεν είχε.
Κοίταξε ποστ 24,31,133.

----------


## andria salamis

> Φίλε Ανδριανέ, η εταιρεία είχε κ άλλα βαπόρια,αδελφά κονταδελφά με το ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ,ωστόσο ΠΟΠΗ σαν αυτά δεν είχε.
> Κοίταξε ποστ 24,31,133.


Παραθέτω το σχετικό σχέδιο,αρχες 10ετιας του 1980 που δεν τελείωσα!Το Θυμάμαι σαν POPI,σε ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια σου!
P1150104.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To ΜΥΚΙΝΑΙ στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου 

mykinai at lavrio.jpg
Από την ομάδα του fb "Η Λαυρεωτική στα παλιά τα Χρόνια"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ΜΥΚΙΝΑΙ στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187029
> Από την ομάδα του fb "Η Λαυρεωτική στα παλιά τα Χρόνια"


Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο προσέγγισης εκεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176995 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176996 Ως NEDLLOYD MADRAS, shipsnostalgia
> 
> 21383 dwt - 17.5 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1994 και πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2002 στην Ινδία.
> Αδελφό των ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ (78) κ ΣΑΜΟΣ,η εταιρεία πήρε μέσω του Νedlloyd 3 από τα 6 τύπου Μarindus που χτίστηκαν στον Καναδά.Από τα υπόλοιπα θυμάμαι ότι κάποια πέρασαν από τον Λελάκη.
> Παρατηρούμε ότι αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000 εγκαταλήφθηκαν τα πλοία γενικού φορτίου στην τελευταία τους έκφανση τα semi-container κ έγινε στροφή προς τα full container vessels.


SKYROS ss.jpgshipspotting
Ως ΣΚΥΡΟΣ.

----------

